# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  تجمع للي بيروحن الحج ان شاء الله .... ارجو التثبيت

## بنت الفلاني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


شحالكن خواتي 



حبيت افتح هالموضوع عشان انستفيد 

بخصوص الحج 

وشو الحملات الي تنصحون فيها

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## شروق بوظبي

السلام عليكم جزاكي الله خير اختي على الموضوع انا ماانصح ابدا ابدا بحملات الامارات
مغلين الاسعار على الفاضي وماشي خدمات وبهدله الواحد يحجز على حملات السعوديه روعه ورخيصه وراقيه وقريبه من الحرم والجمرات وكل شي ثاني في منى في حمامات خاصه في الخيم مش مثل حملات الامارات عافانا الله وايد ناس شفتهم السنه الماضيه لما حجيت اماراتييين بس حاجزين على حملات السعوديه ويقولون اسعارها من ثلاثه الاف لين ست الاف vip,تخييلوا،،،،، :Sobhan:

----------


## ومضة حور

أدعولي بالصحه والعافيه وأني أقدر أحج هالسنه بإذن الله تعالى

وبإذن الله تعالى بحجز في حملة الفاروق بس التحاق يعني بروحي اجيهم فالسعوديه والتحق وياهم لأن الأسعار وايد ناااااااااااااااااااااار 

وبالنسبه اللي قالت نروح حملات من السعوديه سمعنا منعوهم هالسنه ماأدري اللي عندها الخبر اليقين تقولنا

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الغالية شروق 


شو من الحملات الي سمعتي عنهم

----------


## عيون ح

خاطري اروح الحج هالسنه ... 
بس ان شاء الله امي وخالتيه بيروحن ع حملة اماراتيه..اقولهن وااايد غاليه ... خذوا من عندهن 22 الف .. 

شو رايكن ف هذا سعر ؟؟؟

بغيت تخبرنيه شو احسن حملة واسعارهااا حلوه..

----------


## اليشمك

صدق الحملات الاماراتيه وايد غاليه وانا الحمد لله حجيت مرتين واطري احج هاي السنه بعد .وارشح حمله سعوديه حجيت معاهم من جم سنه والسعر الفاخر 6000 درهم لكن الحمله روعه وسمها حمله الاسواف والي تبا رقمهم ع الخاص .والله ييسر للجميع ويتقبل منا ومنكن صالح الاعمال

----------


## شروق بوظبي

الله يرزقكم حج مبروور وذنب مغفور ان شااءلله الحملات اللي سمعت عنهم حمله الدوسري وايد فاخره ماشاءالله وحمله النور على مااعتقد واللي اعرفه انهم يحجزون طياره عادي رحله عاديه لاي مدينه في السعوديه مثلا جده او الرياض وبعدين يلتحقون كحجاااج وبالتوفيق ان شاءالله

----------


## businesswoman

انا ابا اسير اذا ربي راد وكتب لي هالسنة . وعندي موقع حملة النور السعودية ولي زميلة سعودية من الرياض حاجة العام على حملة المفتي وهاي الحملة عندهم بس للمفتين وعوايلهم وابو زوجها الله يرحمه مفتي كبير في الرياض . فطلبتها تحجز لي قالت لي بس للمفتين وعوايلهم المهم تقولي اهلها يروحون دايما على حملة الدوسري ونصحتني بها . 
وموقع مخيم النور http://www.alnoor.com.sa/index.php واخاف يمنعون السنة الالتحاق فياليت اللي عندها فكرة تفيدنا 
اما حملات الامارات الاسعار نار انا دقيت للفجر قالو لي الاسعار 25 الف حج التمتع 
22 الف حج التمتع بعد بس بشروط معينة ...............
15 الف الحج السريع

----------


## كلي عنا

الله يكتبلي سيرة الحج هالسنه

والله يلبيلي اياها ان شالله

من حملة الامارات عندكم حملة التنعيم

كذا حد راح عليها والكل يمدحها

والله اييسر لكل وحده

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## businesswoman

قبل شوي كلمت حملة الانساك من السعودية وحملة المكرمون بعد وااكدوا لي ان التسجيل بعده لاخر شوال لانهم ما حددوا الاسعار بعدهم لانها تتحدد بعد توزيع الاماكن عليهم من قبل الحكومة السعودية .
عنوانيهم خذتها من النت ومحد مدحهم بس لما بحثت لقيت مواقعمه وامتيازاتهم اغرتني .
المشكلة خبروني بكل صراحة ان الالتحاق بهم يكون من 7 ذي الحجة يعني كأنه حج سريع لانهم ما يوفرون سكن قبل في مكة .
وانا ابا حج التمتع وبعدنب بسأل لانه قالي عادي في حملات سعودية توفر من بداية ذي الحجة.
حد سمع عن حملة مندكار الكويتية وايد بعد يمدحونها .

----------


## بشبشه

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وحج مقبول مقدما يارب
والله يكتب لنا ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## قلبي خالي

ااااااااه ياقلبي والله بدفع دم قلبي بسبب ضروف غصب عني والله يكتب لي اجره يارب العالمين

انا بسير الحج اذا الله كاتبه لي بحملة السري الشخص الواحد على 29 الف ولله انه واااااااااااايد

بس شو اسوي مضطره


حد عنها حل لو كان محرمج وافد مش مواطن انج تسيرين بحمله رخيصه والله اني لفيت لف ماشي حملات تودي وافدين هالسنه وانا مضطره مع السري لان الحمله الوحيده الي وافقت ...

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## thariya

خاااطري اسيـــــــــــــــر...................يارب اكتبها لي ويسرهااااااا

----------


## بنت-بوظبي

انا ناوية السنه ان شاء الله بسمثل ما قالو البنات اسعارهم وايد مبالغ فيها 

الله يوفقنا وياكم 

بس كنت ابا اسال عن احسن الحملات في ابوظبي ومدحولي 

حملة المنار ومؤته ولبيك والمروه والتوحيد

اذا تعرفون حملة بعد زينه خبرونيه عنها

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

أنا أعرف حملة التنعيم وحملة الغصن بأبوظبي

حملات تهتم بتطبيق سنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحج

ومن كم سنة طلعت مع حملة التنعيم وكانت وااااايد زينة وارتحنا فيها ..
صح أنها غالية بس الحج يا أخوات يبيبله تحافظين على أعصااابج 
وتوفرين الراحة لنفسج على قد ما تقدرين
لأنه يبيله جهد وطولة بال وتوفرين وقتج وجهدج للعبادة

وايد ناس يدورون على الحملات الرخيصة وآخرتها تبهدلوا وبدل ما يدعون حق عمارهم في عرفة صاروا يدعون على راعي الحملة ! وسب وشتم ووو .. الله يعافينا

أسأل الله أن ييسر لجميع الأخوات الحج على وفق سنة نبيه عليه الصلاة والسلام وأن يتقبل منا صالح الأعمال .. آمين

أوصي أخواتي بالصبر في الحج على التعب وعلى أذى الناس والمسابقة في الخيرات واستغلال الأوقات في الذكر وقراءة القرآن ، وبذل المال للمحتاجين ومساعدتهم .

وهذي نصايح للأخوات إلي رايحات الحج هذي السنة :
- قبل ما تروحين الحج لازم تتعلمين كيف تحجين الحج الصحيح .
حاولي جهدج في تعلم المناسك لئلا تعرضي نفسج إلى ما يفسد عملج أو ينقص أجرج وأنتي لا تدرين! ، وذلك بقراءة الكتب الدينية عن الحج وبحضور الدروس والمحاضرات إلي تشرح عن الحج وإستفسار الناس إلي حجوا من قبل عن الأشياء إلي يحتاجونها .

أنصحك بقراءة كتيب ( مناسك الحج والعمرة ) للشيخ الألباني رحمه الله ، والسنة إلي طافت وزعت الإدارة العامة لشرطة أبوظبي هذا الكتيب مجاناً وعندي نسخة منه ألحين ، وإلي تريد تقراه تلقاه على هذا الرابط :
http://www.alalbany.net/click/go.php?id=1039

- حاول جهدج أن تتمسكين بسنة رسول الله (صلى الله عليه وسلم) حسب طاقتج وظروفج .

- شراء ملابس قطنية خفيفة وحذاء رياضي مريح وجوارب قطنية .

- شراء شنطة صغييييييييييييييييييييييييرة – أصغر من صغيره والأفضل تكون من قماش أكبر من الكف بشوي – وحطي فيها قرآن وكتيب أدعية وغرشة ماي فاضية حتى تدحبينها ماي لأنج بتعطشين وايد ، وممكن حبتبن بندول وكلينكس وبسكوت وحلاوة .

- خذي معاج أدوية للزكام ، ولا تنسين الفازلين !! -ابتسامة-

- لو تقدرين تشترين بطاقة للموبايل من السعودية يكون أفضل حتى تتواصلين مع المحرم ، والسعودية تسوي عروض خاصة للحجاج وتكون رخيصة .

- من ألحين أبدي تمشين يومياً حتى تتعودين على المشي ، لأنج بتمشين مسافات طويلة .

- خذي كتيب للفقه أو أي كتيب ديني تقرينه في منى لأنه بيكون عندج أوقات فاضية وايد ، وبتتعرفين على ناس جدد ما يعرفون شي في دينهم علميهم على الحجاب والصلاة والحلال والحرام وأمري بالمعروف وانهي عن المنكر .

- الأفضل يكون عند أهلج ( محرمج في الحج ) أرقام تليفونات المشايخ حتى تتصلون عليهم عند الحاجة للاستفسار .

(( ولي عودة قريبة إن شاء الله تعالى ))

----------


## بنت الفلاني

بنت ابوها نورتي الموضوع 


ويعطيج العافية الصراحة استفدت

----------


## بنت أبوها2008

> الصراحة استفدت


الحمد لله .. أتمنى لج الخير وين ما كنتي يا حبيبة

.
.
.
وهذا كتيب أحبه وايد ، واضح ومبسط وملون ، بعنوان :

( دليل الحاج والمعتمر )

أتمنى تستفيد منه الأخوات

http://alerchad.site.voila.fr/images/dalil/first.html

----------


## هـنـد

خاطري اسير .. ربي يوفقكن ويسير لكن امور الحج

----------


## ام شواخي

انا ان شاءالله بسير السنه الحج مع حملة التنعيم
والله ايسر اموري ووفق الجميع

----------


## uaesoul

> أنا أعرف حملة التنعيم وحملة الغصن بأبوظبي
> 
> حملات تهتم بتطبيق سنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحج
> 
> ومن كم سنة طلعت مع حملة التنعيم وكانت وااااايد زينة وارتحنا فيها ..
> صح أنها غالية بس الحج يا أخوات يبيبله تحافظين على أعصااابج 
> وتوفرين الراحة لنفسج على قد ما تقدرين
> لأنه يبيله جهد وطولة بال وتوفرين وقتج وجهدج للعبادة
> 
> ...


يزاج الله خير.... وايد استفدت... وياليت كل اللي سارن الحي من قبل يفيدونا ويعطونا نصايح

ادعولي الله يسهل علي واسير الحي السنه....... بالنسبة للحملات مادري والله الريايل قاعدين يدورون... وبالفعل حملات الامارات اسعار خياليه... بس ما باليد حيله

الله كريم... يزاها الله خير اللي فتحتلنا الموضوع

----------


## بنت الفلاني

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله

----------


## مثااايل

مشكورين على الطرح الرائع بصراحه كلنا استفدنا وان شاء الله نستفيد اكثر واكثر والله يكثر من امثالكم ويسر امور كل وحده بتسير الحج و يسر امور كل وحده تتمنى انها اتسير(اميــــــــــــن يارب العالمين)

----------


## Mozaaa

> صدق الحملات الاماراتيه وايد غاليه وانا الحمد لله حجيت مرتين واطري احج هاي السنه بعد .وارشح حمله سعوديه حجيت معاهم من جم سنه والسعر الفاخر 6000 درهم لكن الحمله روعه وسمها حمله الاسواف والي تبا رقمهم ع الخاص .والله ييسر للجميع ويتقبل منا ومنكن صالح الاعمال

----------


## Mozaaa

السلام عليكج اختي بغيت رقم الحملة لو سمحتي

----------


## جوهرة111

الغاليه انا العام سرت ويا حملة الفجر فالشارجه والله العظيم انهم ما قصروا ويانه وسعرهم بعد هاي السنه مارفعوا وايد والله سيروا ويا الفجر والله ما بتندمون والي بتسير ويا الفجر لاتنساني من الدعاء الله يخليكم

----------


## قلبي خالي

> أنا أعرف حملة التنعيم وحملة الغصن بأبوظبي
> 
> حملات تهتم بتطبيق سنة النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام في الحج
> 
> ومن كم سنة طلعت مع حملة التنعيم وكانت وااااايد زينة وارتحنا فيها ..
> صح أنها غالية بس الحج يا أخوات يبيبله تحافظين على أعصااابج 
> وتوفرين الراحة لنفسج على قد ما تقدرين
> لأنه يبيله جهد وطولة بال وتوفرين وقتج وجهدج للعبادة
> 
> ...


الغاليه ممكن ارقامهم عالخاص

على فكره انا سمع ان حملة السري عندهم طريقة غريبه بالمشاعر

بعرفه يطلعون منها قبل اذان المغرب بس همه يلسون بالباص ينتظرون الاذان
بس ياذن على طول يمشون يروحون على مزدلفه 
ويطلعون من مزدلفه الساعه 12 ليلا هو المفروض بعد صلاة الفجر
عقب يروحون على طواف وسعي الافاضه الي هو يوم العيد المفروض تكون بعد صلاة الفجر بس همه يطوفون قبل صلاة الفجر تقريبا على الساعه 3 ونص او اربع قبل الفجر


في حد يعرف شيخ اساله عن طريقتهم لاني خايفه تكون غلط في غلط وتروح علي حجتي

----------


## لحن الطفوله

بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## اليشمك

خواتي العزيزات...السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..الحمد لله الذي بنعمته تتم الصالحات...الله يبارك فيكن ويسر لكن الحج ان شاء الله ...واسمحلي اقوللكن كلمه قبل ما تسيرن الحج !1لا تسيرين الحج وانت شاله فقلبج على حد من الناس الا المظلوم له حق انه يدعي ان الله ينصره على من ظلمه 2اسمعي كلام المحرم وسيري فشوره واذا فيه شي او سوال محيرنج اسالي المشايخ لان الدين يسر والمذاهب مختلفه ونحن فالامارات مذهبنا مالكي .....3مسموح التحرك من مزدلفه بعد منتصف الليل ....هذا راي المشايخ يزاهم الله الف خير يسهلون على الامه ...فلا تتضايقون من صاحب الحمله لو حرك قبل الفجر....وفي رمي الجمرات ممكن توكلن المحرم يرمي عنكن اذا كان زحمه ...اهم شي ترمين الجمره الاولى بنفسج ز4 لو حبيتن تسيرن السوق سيروا مع المحرم افضل لكن وحددن شو تبن تشترن من مكه عسب ما تضيعون وقتكم فالاسواق يزاكن الله خير.وللسوالف تكمله ان شاء الله....اختكن ام عبدالله

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله

----------


## اليشمك

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

----------


## سلرا

> السلام عليكم جزاكي الله خير اختي على الموضوع انا ماانصح ابدا ابدا بحملات الامارات
> مغلين الاسعار على الفاضي وماشي خدمات وبهدله الواحد يحجز على حملات السعوديه روعه ورخيصه وراقيه وقريبه من الحرم والجمرات وكل شي ثاني في منى في حمامات خاصه في الخيم مش مثل حملات الامارات عافانا الله وايد ناس شفتهم السنه الماضيه لما حجيت اماراتييين بس حاجزين على حملات السعوديه ويقولون اسعارها من ثلاثه الاف لين ست الاف vip,تخييلوا،،،،،


شو من الحملات الى تعرفينها وتكون احسن شئ عندهم؟

----------


## سلرا

حملات الكويت بعد يمدحونها وفيه حمله احمد الهولى حد سمع عنها او جربها ؟

----------


## بنت الفلاني

انا ريلي سار مع حملة السعد ويمدحهاا بس هالمرة ما يبانا انسير ابها

----------


## Ayesha

أنا ان شاء الله اذا كتب و راد اروح بعد هالسنة بس انا امسجلة في مركز محمد بن راشد و اتريا الرد الاسبوع الياي ..بس ما صار نصيب ...فبروح ويا خالتي بحملة الضيافة هيه كل سنه و عيالها ايروحون وياهم و اسمهم دايما محجوز ...عندهم ..انا اتصلت فيهم و قالولي الحج السريع ب16 و الحج العادي ب19 الف..

تجارة صار الموضوع...

----------


## سلرا

الله ايسر للجميع بس السنه رافعين الاسعار لاسباب
اولا الاسعار في السعوديه طلعت بسبب هدم مبانى كثيره حوالين الحرم لتوسعه مما سبب ارتفاع في اسعار المبانى المتواجده حوالين الحرم وزياده الطلب عليها

----------


## مالها وجود

بنات عندي أسأله للي سارن الحج وللي بيسيرن أستحملوني بتاخذون أجر فيه :
1 - عند الميقات شوه تسوون بالضبط هل يكون وضؤ مثل اللي للصلاة والا مثل الجنابه ؟
2 - قريت أن عدد الحصى 70 وتكون أكبر من حبة الحمص بشوي صح والا لا ؟؟ وكيف تتوزع عند الرمي ؟؟
3 - شوه الأشياء الظروريه اللي لازم تتواجد معايه يوم أبات خارج الفندق مثل مزدلفه والا منى من خلال خبركم ؟
4 - عده النظافه اللي تستخدم غالبا ((بشكل مصغر)) شامبو وصابون مثلا ديتول أو لوكس وديتول سائل و ديتول محارم ورقيه وفازلين وكريم للجسم مثلا من عند بودي شوب بالكاكاو للجفاف و ديو درانت أو شبه و بودره للجسم و كريم للشعر مثل صانسيلك مقص للشعر ومقص أظافر ومشط... هل يجوز أستخدام هذي الأشياء والا لأ؟؟
ما أظن أقدر أستخدم شي من الماركات لأن أغلبها معطره واايد ..
5 - الشعر يتمشط والا لأ أميه تقول ما أظن أونه عشان ما يطيح شي من الشعر ؟؟
6 - قريت أنه ما يجوز نتنقب أو نلبس قفازات بس لازم نغطي الوجه واليدين .. طيب كيف ؟؟ شوه أشتري ومن وين ؟؟
7 - أنزين إذا بسير السوق للتشري لازم بعد ما البس النقاب و أغطي ويهي ؟؟ والاعادي النقاب عشان أشوف وما اطيح أنا وحده اعرف مقدرتي !! 
8 - شوه تلبسون غالبا في الحج من ملابس هل جاهز أو تفصيل ووين ؟؟ أدري أني فضوليه ؟؟ وكم تقريبا يبالي!!
و العبايا كم يسدن! موب عارفه المكان نظيف أو لا ؟؟
9 - طبعا إذا بسير أو بالتحق بالحمله يعني بيفصلون الحريم عن الرياييل ، و الحريم بيكونن متجمعات مع بعض في السكن صح والالأ ؟؟ كيف الترتيب هناك هل لازم أخذ كفر و إذا مدخن ومعطر عادي ، وكوايه ، وسشوار (ما حب الماي يطول في شعري )
وشوه بعد ضروري هل ثيابي ما أدخنهن ولا أعطرهن قبل لا أحطهن في الشنطه ؟؟
10 - هل الصوم في فترة الحج صعب ؟
11 -هل أحتجتو تاخذون هاند باق صغير يوم تباتون ؟
12 - هل آخذ معايه كتيبات والا المشرفه بالرحلة تكون معانا خطوه خطوه ؟؟
13 - هل هناك متواجده قرب حملات الإمارات وحدات صحيه ؟؟ 
بنات إذا في شي ظروري لازم آخذه قولولي أو نصيحه أدري أني طولت سامحوني

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الحج (( الترغيب في الحج )) (1) 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا ، من يهده الله فلا مضل له ومن يضلل فلا هادي له وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله .. أما بعد:

فإن خير الكلام كلام الله وأحسن الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم وشر الأمور محدثاتها وكل محدثة بدعة وكل بدعة ضلالة وكل ضلالة في النار.

وسنتكلم في هذه الحلقه عن ما جاء في السنه من ترغيب في الحج وما جاء فيمن خرج يقصدهما فمات، وبالله التوفيق: 

1-) عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: 
سُئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: أي العمل أفضل؟ قال:
(( إيمانٌ بالله ورسوله )) 
قيل: ثم ماذا؟ قال:
(( حجٌ مبرور )) 
رواه البخاري ومسلم. وهو حديث صحيح

(المبرور) قيل: هو الذي لا يقع فيه معصيه. 
وقد جاء من حديث جابر مرفوعاً:
(( إن بر الحج إطعام الطعام، وطيب الكلام )) 
وهو حديث حسن.

2-) وعنه قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:
(( من حج فلم يرفث، ولم يفسق، رجع من ذنوبه كيوم ولدته أمه )) 
رواه البخاري ومسلم والنسائي وابن ماجع والترمذي، إلا انه قال:
(( غفر له ما تقدم له من ذنبه )) 
وقال الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله عن هذا الحديث: هو بهذا اللفظ شاذ ولكن المعنى واحد.

قال الازهري عن (الرفث): الرفث كلمه جامعه لكل ما يريده الرجل من المراه.
وقال الحافظ: الرفث يلطق ويراد به الجماع، ويطلق ويراد به الفحش، ويطلق ويراد به خطاب الرجل المراه في ما يتعلق بالجماع، وقد نقل في معنى الحديث كل واحد من هذه الثلاثه عن جماعة من العلماء، والله اعلم.

3-) وعنه، ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(( العمرةُ الى العمرةِ كفارةٌ لما بينهما، والحج المبرور ليس له جزاءٌ إلا الجنه )) 
رواه مالك والبخاري ومسلم والترمذي والنسائي وابن ماجه. وهو حديث صحيح

4-) وعن ابن شماسة قال:
حضرنا عمرو بن العاصي وهو في سياقة الموت، فبكى طويلا، وقال: 
فلما جعل الله الاسلام في قلبي أتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقلت: يا رسول الله! ابسط يمينك لأبايعك. فبسط يده، فقبضتُ يدي. فقال:
(( ما لك يا عمرو؟! )) 
قال: أردت ان أشترط. قال:
(( تشترط ماذا؟ )) 
قال: ان يغفر لي. قال:
(( أما علمت يا عمرو! أن الاسلام يهدم ما كان قبله، وان الهجرة تهدم ما كان قبلها، وأن الحج يهدم ما كان قبله؟! )) 
رواه ابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه )) هكذا مختصرا. ورواه مسمل وغيره اطول منه.
وهو حديث صحيح.

5-) وعن الحسين بن علي رضي الله عنهما قال:
جاء رجلٌ إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: إني جبانٌ، وإني ضعيف. فقال:
(( هلم إلى جهاد لا شوكه فيه، الحج )) 
رواه الطبراني في (( الكبير )) و (( الاوسط ))، ورواته ثقات واخرجه عبدالرزاق ايضا. وهو حديث صحيح.

6-) وعن عائشه رضي الله عنها قالت:
قلت: يا رسول الله! نرى الجهاد افضل الاعمال، أفلا نجاهد؟ فقال:
(( لكن افضل الجهاد، حج مبرور )) 
رواه البخاري وغيره، وابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه )) ولفظه: قالت:
يا رسول الله! هل على النساء من جهاد؟ قال:
(( عليهن جهاد لا قتال فيه، الحج والعمره )) 
وهو حديث صحيح.

7-) وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(( جهاد الكبير والضعيف والمراه الحج والعمره )) 
رواه النسائي بإسناد حسن، وهو حديث صحيح

وقال عنه الشيخ الالباني رحمه الله: فيه علتان، لكن يتقوى بحديث ام سلمه.

8-) وعن ابن عمر عن ابيه رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في سؤال جبريل إياه عن الاسلام فقال:
(( الاسلام: ان تشهد أن لا اله الا الله، وان محمدا رسول الله، وان تقيم الصلاه، وتؤتي الزكاه، وتحج وتعتمر، وتغتسل من الجنابه، وان تتم الوضوء وتصوم رمضان )) 
قال: فاذا فعلت ذلك فانا مسلم؟ قال
(( نعم )) 
قال: صدقت.

رواه ابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه )) وهو في ( الصحيحين ) وغيرهما بغير هذا السياق. وهو حديث صحيح.

9-) وعن ام سلمة رضي الله عنها قالت: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(( الحج جهاد كل ضعيف )) 
رواه ابن ماجه عن ابي جعفر عنها.

10-) وعن ماعز رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
انه سُئل: أي الاعمال افضل؟قال:
(( ايمان بالله وحده، ثم الجهاد، ثم حجة برة، تفضل سائر الاعمال كما بين مطلع الشمس الى مغربها )) 

رواه احمد والطبراني، ورواة احمد الى ماعز رواة (( الصحيح )).
وماعز هذا صحابي مشهور وليس هو ماعز بن مالك الذي رجم في زمانه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما نبه عليه الناجي. 

11-) وعن جابر رضي الله عنه عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: 
(( الحج المبرور ليس له جزاء إلا الجنه )) 
قيل: ما بره؟ قال:
(( إطعام الطعام، وطيب الكلام )) 

رواه احمد والطبراني في (( الاوسط )) باسناد حسن، وابن خزيمة في (( صحيحه ))، والبيهقي، والحاكم مختصرا، وقال: (( صحيح الاسناد )).

12-) وعن عبدالله - يعني ابن مسعود - رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(( تابعوا بين الحج والعمره، فانهما ينفيان الفقر والذنوب كما ينفي الكير خبث الحديد والذهب والفضله، وليس للحجة المبروره ثواب إلا الجنه )) 

رواه الترمذي، وابن خزيمة وابن جبان في صحيحهما، وقال الترمذي: صحيح حسن صحيح.

13-) وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: 
(( ما ترفع إبلُ الحاج رجلاً، ولا تضعُ يداً، إلا كتب الله له بها حسنةً، او محا عنه سيئةً، او رفعه بها درجةً )) 

رواه البيهقي، وابن حبان في (( صحيحه ))، وهو حديث حسن

14-) وعن جابر رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(( الحجاج والعمار وفد الله، دعاهم فاجابوه، وسالوه فاعطاهم )) 

رواه البزار ورواته ثقات وكذا قال وفيه محمد بن ابي حميد وهو ضعيف ولكن الحديث قوي بما بعده. 

15-) وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:
(( الغازي في سبيل الله، والحاج، والمعتمر، وفد الله دعاهم فاجابوه، وسالوه فاعطاهم ))

رواه ابن ماجه - واللفظ له -، وابن حبان في (( صحيحه ))، كلاهما من رواية عمران بن عيينة عن عطاء بن السائب. وهو حديث حسن

16-) [ ورواه عن ابي هريره رضي الله عنه.. مرفوعا ] اب خزيمة وابن حبان في (( صحيحهما )) ولفظهما: قال
(( وفد الله ثلاثة: الحاج، والمعتمر، والغازي )) 
وقدم ابن خزيمة: الغازي. وهو حديث صحيح

17-) وعن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(( استمتعوا بهذا البيت، فقد هدم مرتين، ويرفع في الثالثه )) 
رواه البزار والطبراني في (( الكبير ))، وابن خزيمة وابن حبان في (( صحيحهما ))، والحاكم، وقال (( صحيح الاسناد )).

18-) وروي عن بن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
(( تعجلوا الى الحج - يعني الفريضه -... )) 
رواه ابو القاسم الاصبهاني

19-) وروي عن ابن عمر رضي الله عنهما قال: 
كنت جالساً مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مسجد منى، فأتاه رجل من الأنصار ورجل من ثقيف، فسلما، ثم قالا: يا رسول الله! جئنا نسألك. فقال: 
(( إن شئتما أخبرتكما بما جئتما تسألاني عنه فعلتُ، وإن شئتما أن أمسك وتسألاني فعلتُ )) 
فقالا: اخبرنا يا رسول الله !
فقال الثقفي للأنصاري: سل. فقال: أخبرني يا رسول الله‍! فقال: 
(( جئتني تسألني عن مخرجِك من بيتك تؤم البيت الحرام وما لك فيه، وعن ركعتيك بعد الطوافِ وما لك فيهما، وعن طوافك بين الصفا والمروة وما لك فيه، وعن وقوفك عشيةَ عرفةَ وما لك فيه، وعن رميك الجمار وما لك فيه، وعن نحرك وما لك فيه، مع الإفاضه )) 
فقال: والذي بعثك بالحق! لَعَنْ هذا جئتُ أسألك. قال: 
(( فإنك إذا خرجت من بيتك تؤم البيت الحرام، لا تضع ناقتك خفا، ولا ترفعه، إلا كتب الله لك به حسنةً، ومحا عنك خطيئةً.
وأما ركعتان بعد الطواف، كعتق رقبة من بني إسماعيل.
وأما طوافك بالصفا والمروة، كعتق سبعين رقبه.
وأما وقوفك عشية عرفه، فإن الله يهبط إلى السماء الدنيا قيباهي بكم الملائكه، يقول: عبادي جاؤني شعثا من كل فجٍ عميق يرجون رحمتي، فلو كانت ذنوبكم كعدد الرمل، أو كقطر المطر، كزبد البحر، لغفرتها، أفيضوا عبادي! مغفروا لكم، ولمن شفعتم له. 
وأما رميك الجمار، فلك بكل حصاةٍ رميتها تكفير كبيرةٍ من الموبقات. وأما نحرك، فمدخور لك عند ربك.
وأما حلاقك رأسك، فلك بكل شعرةٍ حلقتها حسنةٌ، وتمحى عنك بها خطيئةُ.
وأما طوافك بالبيت بعد ذلك، فإنك تطوفُ ولا ذنب لك يأتي ملكٌ حتى يضع يديه بين كتفيك فيقول: اعمل فيما تستقبل، فقد غفر لك ما مضى)) 

رواه الطبراني في (( الكبير )) والبزار، واللفظ له، وقال: 
(( وقد روي هذا الحديث من وجوه، ولا نعلم له أحسن من هذا الطريق))
( قال المملي ) رضي الله عنه: (( وهي طريق لا بأس بها، رواتها كلهم موثقون )).
ورواه ابن حبان في (( صحيحه )).

20-) ورواه الطبراني في (( الاوسط )) من حديث عبادة بن الصامت، وقال فيه:
(( فإن لك من الاجر إذا أممت البيت العتيق أن لا ترفع قدماً او تضعها أنت ودابتك، إلا كتبت لك حسنةٌ، ورفعت لك درجةٌ.
وأما وقوفك بعرفة، فإن الله عز وجل يقول لملائكته: يا ملائكتي! ما جاء بعبادي؟ قالوا: جاؤا يلتمسون رضوانك والجنه، فيقول عز وجل: فإني أشهد نفسي وخلقي أني قد غفرت لهم، ولو كان ذنوبهم عدد ايام الدهر، وعدد رمل عالج.
وأما رميك الجمار، قال الله عز وجل: (( فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَّا أُخْفِيَ لَهُم مِّن قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاء بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ... ))( السجدة- الجزء الحادي والعشرون- الايه: 17 ) 

وأما حلقك رأسك، فانه ليس من شعرك سعرةٌ تقع في الارض، إلا كانت لك نورا يوم القيامة.
وأما طوافك بالبيت اذا ودعت، فانك تخرج من ذنوبك كيوم ولدتك امك. 

21-) وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
(( من خرج حاجاً فمات، كتب له أجر الحاج الى يوم القيامة، ومن خرج معتمرا فمات، كتب له اجر المعتمر الى يوم القيامة، ومن خرج غازياً فمات، كتب له أجر الغازي إلى يوم القيامة )) 

رواه أبو يعلي من رواية محمد بن إسحاق، وبقية رواته ثقات.

22-) وعن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما قال: 
بينا رجل واقفٌ مع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بعرقة، إذ وقع عن راحلته فأقعصته، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
((اغسلوه بماء وسدر، وكفنوه بثوبيه، ولا تخمروا راسه، ولا تحنطوه، فانه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً )) 

رواه البخاري ومسلم وابن خزيمة. وفي روايه لهم:
أن رجلا كان مع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوقصته ناقته وهو محرمٌ فمات، فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:
((اغسلوه بماء وسدر، وكفنوه بثوبيه، ولا تمسوه بطيب، ولا تخمروا راسه، فانه يبعث يوم القيامة ملبياً )) 

وفي روايةٍ لمسلم:
(( فأمرهم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ان يغسلوه بماء وسدر، وأن يكشفوا وجهه- حسبته قال: وراسه، فانه يبعث وهو يهل )) 

( وقصته ) ناقته معناه: رمته ناقته فكسرت عنقه. وكذلك ( فاقعصته ).

وفي ما جاء من الترغيب في النفقه في الحج والعمره وما جاء فيمن انقف فيهما من مال حرام. 

عن عائشه رضي الله عنها، ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لها في عمرتها: 
(( إن لك من الاجر على قدر نصبك ونفقتك ))

رواه الحاكم وقال: (( صحيح على شرطهما )).

وفي روايه له وصححها:
(( إنما أجرك في عمرتك على قدر نفقتك )) 

( النصب ): هو التعب وزنا ومعنى.

ملاحظه: نقلا من كتاب صحيح الترغيب والترهيب للشيخ الالباني رحمه الله 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، اشهد ان لا اله الا انت، استغفرك واتوب اليك.

يتبع صفة ما يفعله الحاج والمعتمر للشيخ صالح بن فوزان بن عبدالله الفوزان حفظه الله وراعاه

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الحج ( صفة ما يفعله الحاج/ اولا: الاحرام )(2) 



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه... وبعد:

فبما أن بعض العوام خصوصا من لم يسبق لهم ان حجوا أو اعتمروا يكثر سؤالهم عن:
ماذا يفعلون وماذا يقولون في حجهم وعمرتهم، وكتبت لهم هذا المختصر لأن العامي قد لا يفهم ما كتب بالأسلوب العلمي ويكفيه أن تصف له ما يفعل بأسلوب يفهمه..

أيها الحاج: 

احرس على إخلاص النية لله في حجك وعمرتك وفي جميع أعمالك واحرص كذلك على أن تؤدي الحج والعمرة وسائر الأعمال على وفق سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ليكون عملك صحيحاً متقبلاً فبدون هذين الشرطين: الأخلاص في النية - وموافقة السنة لا يكون العمل مقبولاً، وإذا كان الأمر كذلك فإني أنصحك قبل الشروع في الحج أو العمرة أن تقرأ هذه الإرشادات لعل الله ينفعك بها.

واحرص كذلك على أن تكون نفقتك وعمرتك من كسب حلال لأن الحج من الكسب الحرام لا يقبل كما جاء في الحديث. 

أولا - الاحرام: 

اعلم أن أول أعمال الحج أو العمرة، الإحرام فلابد أن تعرف مكان الإحرام ووقته والأشياء التي ينبغي فعلها قبل الإحرام ومعنى الإحرام، وأنواع النسك التي تحرم بها، والذكر الذي تقوله عند الإحرام وبعده، والأشياء التي يحرم على المحرم فعلها، فانتبه لما يأتي: 

1- مكان الإحرام: 

لقد حدد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمكنة لا يجوز لمن مر بها وهو يريد الحج أو العمرة أن يتعداها إلى مكة إلا وهو محرم وهذه الأمكنة هي: 

1-) ذو الحليفة - المسمى الآن بأبيار علي - وهو ميقات أهل المدينة ومن جاء عن طريقها براً أو جواً.
2-) الجحفة ( موضع قريب من رابغ، على طريق الساحل ) والناس يحرمون اليوم من رابغ وهو قبل ذلك الميقات بيسير - وهذا ميقات لأهل المغرب والشام ومصر ومن جاء عن طريقهم براً أو بحراً أو جواً.
3-) يلملم - ويسمى الآن بالسعدية - وهو ميقات لأهل اليمن ومن جاء عن طريقهم.
4-) قرن المنازل - ويسمى بالسيل - وهو ميقات لأهل نجد ومن جاء عن طريقهم براً أو جواً.
5-) ذات عرق - وهو ميقات أهل العراق ومن جاء عن طريقهم براً أو جواً.
6-) من كان منزله دون هذه المواقيت مما يلي مكة فإنه يحرم بالحج أو العمرة من منزله، وإلا من كان منلزه في مكة فإنه يخرج إلى الحل للإحرام بالعمرة، ,أما الحج فيحرم به من مكة، وكذا من مر بهذه المواقيت وهو لا يريد حجاً ولا عمرة ثم نوى الحج أو العمرة بعدما تعداهافإنه يحرم من المكان الذي نوى فيه ولا يتجاوزه إلى مكة إلا وهو محرم. 

2- ووقت الإحرام بالحج: 

وهو الأشهر التي ذكرها الله بقوله " الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَّعْلُومَاتٌ " [ سورة البقرة:197] وهي شوال وذو القعدة وعشرة أيام من ذي الحجة، فلو أحرم بالحج قبل هذه الأشهر لم يصح إحرامه عند الجمهور. ولو أحرم ووقف بعرفة قبل طلوع الفجر ليلة العاشر من ذي الحجة صح حجه وأما العمرة فيحرم بها كل وقت..

3- الأشياء التي ينبغي فعلها قبل الإحرام: 

إذا أردت الإحرام فإنه يستحب لك قبله فعل هذه الأشياء استعداداً له وهي:

1-) أخذ ما يحتاج إلى أخذه من تقليم الأظافر وقص الشارب وأخذ شعر الإبطين وشعر العانة، وما لا يحتاج إلى أخذه من هذه الأشياء بحيث لا يوجد فيها ما تتأذى به فلا يلزمك أخذه، كما لو كنت قد أزلت هذه الأشياء من عهد قريب فإن ذلك يكفي. 

2-) الاغتسال بجميع البدن وإزالة العرق والأوساخ العالقة بالبدن - مع التستر حال الاغتسال - فإن لم تتمكن من الاغتسال فليس بلازم. 

3-) الذكر يخلع جميع الملابس المخيطة أو المنسوجة على قدر البدن أو العضو كالثياب والفنائل والجوارب، ويلبس من النعال ما شاء ويجوز أن يلبس الخفين النازلين عن الكعبين بدون جوارب، ويستحب أن يكون الإزار والرداء أبيضين نظيفين، سواء كانا جديدين أو غسيلين، وأما المرأة فتخلع ما على وجهها من برقع ونقاب مما خيط للوجه خاصة، وتجعل مكانه خماراً تغطي به رأسها ووجها عن الرجال غير المحارم ولو لمس الغطاء وجهها فلا بأس، فلا حاجة لجعلها على رأسها عمامة أو شيئاً رافعاً يمنع ملامسة الغطاء لوجهها كما تفعل بعض النساء فإن ذلك ليس من السنة. 
وكذا يلزم المرأة عند الإحرام أن تزيل ما على كفيها من القفازين وما عدا النقاب والبرقع والقفازين فلا تمنع من لبسه مما جرت عادتها بلبسه ولم يكن فيه زينة، ولا يتعين لون خاص لثياب الإحرام في حق المرأة. فما يظن بعض العوام من أنها لابد أن تحرم بالأخضر خاصة لا أصل له. وكذا من يرون أن تحرم بالأبيض وهذا فيه تشبة بالرجال فلا يجوز.

4-) بعد الاغتسال يتطيب في بدنه فقط بما تيسير من طيب ولا يطيب ملابس الإحرام، ثم بعد ذلك ينوي الإحرام.. والمرأة تتطيب بما لا يظهر ريحه ظهوراً كثيراً...

4- معنى الإحرام: 

بعد أن تنتهي من عمل الاستعدادات المذكورة تحرم ومعنى الإحرام: أن تنوي الدخول في النسك الذين تريد أداءه فإذا نويت الدخول فيه فقد أحرمت ولو لم تتلفظ بشئ وإن جعلت نية الإحرام بعد صلاة الفريضة فحسن، وإن لم يكن وقت فريضة وصليت ركعتين قبل الإحرام فلا مانع ما لم يكن الوقت وقت نهي كبعد الفجر وبعد العصر. فإنك في وقت النهي تحرم بدون صلاة، وإذا كنت نائباً عن غيرك في حج أو عمرة فإنك تنوي الإحرام عن ذلك الغير وإن قلت مع ذلك: لبيك اللهم عن فلان فلا بأس...

5- أنواع النسك التي يحرم بها الحاج بأيها شاء: 

أنواع النسك ثلاثة: ( تمتع، أو قران، أو إفراد ) وأفضلها التمتع ثم القران ثم الإفراد.
والتمتع معناه: أن تنوي الإحرام بالعمرة في أشهر الحج من الميقات وإذا أديت مناسكها حللت من إحرامك ثم تحرم بعد ذلك من مكة بالحج وتفدي للتمتع وإن كنت من غير حاضري المسجد الحرام.
القران معناه: أن تحرم بالعمرة والحج معاً من الميقات، أو تحرم بالعمرة ثم تدخل عليها الحج قبل الشروع في طوافها، وتبقى في إحرامك إلى أن ترمي الجمرة يوم العيد وتحلق رأسك وتفدي كالمتمتع.
والإفراد معناه: أن تحرم بالحج فقط من الميقات وتبقى في إحرامك إلى أن ترمي الجمرة يوم العيد وتحلق رأسك، ولا فدية عليك ويأتي تفصيل ذلك. 

6-) الذكر الذي يستحب أن يقال عند الإحرام وبعده: 

1-) إن أحرمت متمتعاً فيستحب أن تقول: اللهم إني أريد الإحرام بالعمرة متمتعاً بها إلى الحج فيسرها لي وتقبلها مني أو لبيك اللهم عمرة متمتعا بها إلى الحج.
2-) وإن أحرمت قارناً قلت: اللهم إني أريد الإحرام بالعمرة والحج، أو لبيك اللهم عمرة وحجاً.
3-) وإن أحرمت مفرداً قلت: اللهم إني أريد الإحرام بالحج، أو لبيك اللهم حجاً.

وإن كنت تحس بمرض وتخشى أن لا تتمكن من أداء الحج أو العمرة ذلك أن تشترط فتقول عند الإحرام: فإن حبسني حابس فمحلي حيث حبستني، فإذان لم تتمكن حللت ولا شئ عليك، لإن لك على ربك ما اشترطت، كما في الحديث، وبعد أن تنوي الإحرام تلبي فتقول: (( لبيك اللهم لبيك، لبيك لا شريك لك لبيك، إن الحمد لك والنعمة لا شريك لك لبيك ))، يصوت بها الرجال وتخفيها المرأة.

تنبيهات: 

أولاً: المرأة الحائض والنفساء إذا أصابها ذلك قبل الإحرام فإنها تغتسل وتتنظف وتتطيب وتحرم كما يحرم غيرها، وكذا لو أصابها الحيض أو النفاس بعدما أحرمت فإنها تبقى على إحرامها وتفعل ما يفعل الحاج إلا الطواف بالبيت فإنها تؤخره حتى تطهر، وإذا أحرمت متمتعة فجاء يوم عرفة ولم تطهر فإنها تنوي الحج وتدخله على العمرة فتصير قارنة وتذهب إلى عرفة وتعمل ما يعمل الحاج إلا الطواف والسعي فإنها تؤخرهما إلى أن تطهر. 

ثانياً: راكب الطائرة يجب عليه أن يحرم من الجو إذا حاذى أحد المواقيت، ولا يجوز له أ، يؤخر الإحرام إلى أن ينزل في مطار جدة لأن جدة ليست ميقاتا إلا لأهلها ومن أنشأ النية منها من غيرها. 
فلو تغسل وتنظف وليس الإزار تحت ثيابه قبل ركوب الطائرة فإذا حاذى الميقات أو قاربه خلع الثياب ولبس الرداء ونوى الإحرام فحسن. 
ولو لم يكن معه ملابس أبقى السروال وخلع الثواب والتف به على كتفيه وصدره ونوى الإحرام، فإذا نزل إلى المطار لبس ملابس الإحرام عند تحصله عليها وخلع السروال.
وأما المرأة لها ملابس خاصة للإحرام فتحرم في الطائرة بثيابها إلا أنها تزيح البرقع وتجعل مكانه الخمار وتخلع ما على يديها من الشراريب كما سبق. 

ثالثاً:بعض الحجاج إذا أحرموا أخذوا لأنفسهم صورة فوتوغرافية يحتفظون بها للتذكار وعملهم هذا حرام من وجهين:

الوجه الأول: أن التصوير معصية وكبيرة من كبائر الذنوب.
الوجه الثاني: أن هذا يدخل في الرياء لأنه يريد أن يري الناس صورته وهو محرم، والرياء يفسد العمل، فاحذر أيها المسلم. 

رابعاً: يشترط لمن ينوب عن غيره في الحج أو العمرة أن يكون قد حج أو اعتمر عن نفسه أولاً.

خامساً: بعض الحجاج إذا أحرموا كشفوا أكتافهم اليمنى وهذا خطاء. لأني هذا لا يفعل إلا في الطواف.

7- الأشياء التي يحرم فعلها بعد عقد نية الاحرام: 

1-) يحرم على الذكر والأنثى بعد عقد نية الإحرام التطيب بجميع أنواع الطيب لا في بدنه ولا في ثيابه ويحرم عليهما قصد شم الطيب واستعمال الطيب كالأطعمه والأشربه المطيبه والأدهان المطيبة والصابون المطيب.
2-) يحرم على الذكر والأنثى إزالة الشعر من الرأس وجميع البدن بأي وسيلة وتقليم الأظافر.
3-) يحرم على الذكر والأنثى قتل الصيد البري والإعانة على قتله بأي وسيلة أو الدلالة عليه بإشارة وغيرها. 
4-) يحرم على الذكر والأنثى الجماع ودواعيه، من خطبة وعقد نكاح وتحدث عنه.
5-) يحرم على الذكر خاصة تغطية رأسه بشئ ملاصق كالعمامة والطاقية والغترة ونحو ذلك. ولا بأس أ، يستظل بالشمسية ونحوها. 
6-) يحرم على الذكر خاصة لبس المخيط من الثياب والفنائل والشراب وغيرها ولا بأس بعقد الكمر للنفقة، ولبس النظارات والساعة والنعلين والخفين القصيرين تحت الكعبين ولبس النعلين أفضل.
7-) يحرم على المرأة لبس البرقع والنقاب وما خيط على قدر الوجه، ولبس القفازين وهما ما يخاط أو ينسج من الصوف أو القطن أو غيرهما على قدر الكفين يدخلان فيهما.

ملاحظه: نقلا من كتيب بيان ما يفعله الحاج والمعتمر وتنبيهات على أخطاء يرتكبها بعض الحجاج للشيخ صالح بن فوزان بن عبدالله الفوزان حفظه الله وراعاه 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، أشهد ان لا إله إلا انت، استغفرك وأتوب اليك

يتبع صفة ما يفعله الحاج/ ثانيا: ما يفعله عند وصوله إلى مكة

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الحج (ما يفعله الحاج عند وصوله إلى مكة)(3) 





بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمدلله رب العالمين، والصلاة والسلام على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه... وبعد: 

وبعد أن تكلمنا في الأجزاء السابقة عن الترغيب في الحج وعن صفة ما يفعله الحاج في الإحرام، سنتكلم في هذه الحلقة صفة ما يفعله الحاج عند وصوله إلى مكة، ونسأل الله القبول الحسن، وبالله التوفيق: 


ثانياً: ما يفعله الحاج عند وصوله إلى مكة: 

1-) ما يفعله المتمتع: 

إذا وصلت إلى مكة وكنت متمتعاً فإنك تؤدي مناسك العمرة بأنه تطوف بالبيت سبعة أشواط طواف العمرة، تبدأ كل شوط من الحجر وتنهيه بالحجر فإذا فرغت من الشوط السابع تخرج من المطاف وتصلي ركعتين والأفضل عند مقام إبراهيم إن أمكن. وإلا ففي أي مكان في المسجد، ويستحب أن تشرب من ماء زمام، ثم تخرج إلى الصفا وتسعى بينه وبين المروة سبعة أشواط سعى العمرة - تبدأ الأول من الصفا وتنهيه بالمروة، وتبدأ الشوط الثاني من المروة وتنهيه بالصفا، وهكذا إلى أن تنهي سبعة أشواط - ذهابك من الصفا إلى المروة سعيه، وذهابك من المروة إلى الصفا سعيه. 

وبعد ذلك يقصر الرجل من جميع شعر رأسه وتقصر الأنثى من طرف شعر رأسها المسترسل قدر أنملة سواء كان منقوضاً أو مظفوراً، وبذلك تكون العمرة قد انتهت فتحل من إحرامك ويحل لك ما كان ممنوعاً بسبب الإحرام. 

فائدة: أركان العمرة - الإحرام، الطواف، والسعي. وواجباتها: الإحرام من الميقات المعتبر لها، والحلق أو التقصير. 

2-) ما يفعله القارن والمفرد عند وصولهما إلى مكة: 

وإن كنت عند وصولك إلى مكة قارناً أو مفرداً فإنه يستحب لك أن تطوف للقدوم أشواط تصلي بعدها ركعتي الطواف، ثم إن شئت أن تقدم سعي القران إن كنت قارناً أو سعي الحج إن كنت مفرداً فتسعاه بعد طواف القدوم جاز لك ذلك، ولك تأخيره فتسعاه بعد طواف الإفاضة، ثم تبقي بعد طواف القدوم في إحرامك من الميقات إلى يوم العيد. 

تنبيهات: 

أولاً: يشترط لصحة الطواف: النية ومحلها القلب ولا يتلفظ بها، والطهارة وستر العورة. وإكمال سبعة أشواط. كل شوط يبدأ من الحجر وينتهي بالحجر. وأن يجعل البيت عن يساره. وأن يطوف من وراء حجر إسماعيل - فإن اخترقه لم يتم شوطه لأن أغلبه من الكعبه. 

ثانياً: ويستحب في طواف العمرة وطواف القدوم أن يخرج الذكر كتفه الأيمن وأن يرمل الأشواط الثلاثة الأولى - إذا أمكنه بأن يسرع المشي مع تقارب الخطا. 

ثالثاً: وليس للطواف ولا للسعي دعاء مخصوص، بل يدعو فيهما بما تيسر. أو يسبح ويهلل ويكبر. أو يقرأ شيئاً من القرآن، ولا يزاحم على الحجر، بل إن تمكن منه استلمه بيده وقبله. وإلا فإنه يشير إليه إذا حاذاه ويكفي. ويستلم الركن اليماني إن تمك ولا يقبله. وإن لم يتمكن من استلامه مضى ولا يشير إليه. 

رابعاً: ويشترط لصحة السعي النية ووقوعه بعد طواف مشروع واستكمال سبعة أشواط كل شوط منها يستوفي ما بين الصفا والمروة. 

خامساً: إذا أقيمت الصلاة وهو يطوف أو يسعى فإنه يقطع الشوط ويصلي مع الجماعة فإذا سلم استأنف ذلك الشوط وبنى على ما قبله. 

3-) ما يفعله يوم التروية: 

يوم التروية هو اليوم الثامن من ذي الحجة. وفي هذا اليوم يستحب للمتمتع الذي حل من عمرته أن يحرم بالحج ضحى - فيفعل قبل الإحرام كما فعل في الميقات من تنظف واغتسال وتطيب ثم يحرم بالحج من مكانه الذي هو نازل فيه، وأما القارن والمفرد فلا يزالان في إحرامهما من الميقا. ويخرج الجميع إلى منى قبل الظهر. ولا يذهبون إلى المسجد الحرام ليطوفوا بالبيت. بل يذهبون إلى منى من منزلهم، ويصلون الظهر والعصر والمغرب والعشاء كل صلاة في وقتها مع قصر الصلاة الرباعية إلى ركعتين. ويبيتون بمنى ليلة التاسع ويصلون الفجر فيها، والمبيت بمنى تلك الليلة سنة لو تركه فلا شيء عليه. من كان نازلاً في منى قبل يوم التروية فإنه يحرم يوم التروية من منى ضحى كغيره ويبقى في منزله. 

4-) الوقوف بعرفة وما يفعله فيه: 

فإذا طلعت الشمس من اليوم التاسع سار الحجاج من منى إلى عرفة بسكينة ووقار وتلبية. فإذا وصلوا إليها تأكدوا من حدودها ونزلوا فيها حيث تيسر لهم النزول من داخلها ولا يلزمهم الذهاب إلى الجبل ولا مشاهدته ولا الصعود عليه، فإذا زالت الشمس صلوا الظهر والعصر جمع تقديم مع قصر كل منهما إلى ركعتين بأذان واحد وإقامتين. ثم تفرغوا للدعاء والتضرع إلى الله، ويستقبلوا الكعبة حال الدعاء، إلى أن تغرب الشمس، فإذا غربت الشمس انصرفوا إلى مزدلفة، ومن انصرف قبل الغروب وخرج من عرفة وجب عليه الرجوع إليها والبقاء فيها إلى الغروب، فإن لم يرجع أثم وعليه فدية، وإذا انصرف الحجاج من عرفة بعد الغروب فعليهم السكينة والوقار ويشتغلون بالتلبية والاستغفار. 

تنبيه: 

ومن لم يصل إلى عرفة إلا بعد غروب الشمس فإنه يكفيه أدنى وقوف ولو مجرد مرور بها وينتهي الوقوف بطلوع الفجر ليلة العيد. 

5-) المبيت بمزدلفة: 

فإذا وصل الحجاج إلى مزدلفة فإنهم يصلون المغرب والعشاء جمعاً بأذان وإقامتين مع قصر صلاة العشاء إلى ركعتين، ثم ينزلون ويبيتون بها. فإذا انتصف الليل جاز للضعفة من النساء والصغار وكبار السن ومن يحتاجوه من الأقوياء لخدمتهم. جاز لهؤلاء الدفع من مزدلفة إلى منى - أما الأقوياء الذين ليس معهم ضعفة، فالأحوط في حقهم إكمال المبيت إلى الفجر، فيصلون بها الفجر في أول وقتها ثم يشتغلون بالدعاء والتضرع إلى الله إلى قرب طلوع الشمس. ثم يدفع الحجاج إلى منى قبل طلوع الشمس، ولا يجوز الدفع من مزدلفة قبل منتصف الليل فمن انصرف قبله أثم ولزمته فدية إن لم يرجع، لأن المبيت بها واجب من واجبات الحج وأقله إلى نصف الليل، ومن وافى مزدلفة بعد منتصف الليل كفاه أقل زمن ولو مروره بها. 

6-) أعمال احج التي تفعل يوم العيد: 

إذا دفع الحاج من مزدلفة إلى منى فإنهم يأخذون سبع حصيات لرمي الجمرة من مزدلفة أو من طريقهم.. كل حصاة أكبر من حبة الحمص بقليل، فإذا وصلو إلى منى استحب لهم أن يبدأوا برمي الجمرة الكبرى - فرميها بسبع حصيات متعاقبات يرفع يده مع كل حصاة ويقول: الله أكبر - ولابد أن تقع كل حصاة في حوض الجمرة سواء استقرت فيه أو خرجت منه بعد ذلك، ووقت رمي جمرة العقبة يبدأ من منتصف ليلة العاشر ويستمر إلى غروب الشمس من اليوم العاشر، والأفضل للأقوياء أن يرموا بعد طلوع الشمس من هذا اليوم، ثم بعد رمي جمرة العقبة يذبح هديه من كان عليه هدي وهو المتمتع والقارن، ووقت الذبخ يبدأ من طلوع الشمس من يوم العيد ويستمر إلى غروب الشمس من اليوم الثالث عشر، أي يوم العيد وثلاثة أيام بعده، ويستحب أن يأكل من هديه ويهدي ويتصدق، وبعد ذبح الهدي يحلق رأسه أو يقصر من جميعه، ويتعين في حق المرأة التقصير، بأن تأخذ من كل ظفيرة قدر أنلمة، أو تجمع الشعر إن لم يكن ظفائر وتقص من رؤوسه قدر أنملة. وإذا رمي الحاج في هذا اليوم جمرة العقبة وحلق رأسه أو قصره تحلل من إحرامه وحل له كل شيء حرم عليه بالإحرام من الثياب والطيب وغير ذلك إلا زوجته لا يحل له الاستمتاع بها حتى يطوف طواف الإفاضة، ثم بعد رمي وذبح الهدي والحلق أو التقصير، إن تيسر له أن يذهب إلى مكة في يوم العيد ويطوف طواف الإفاضة ويسعى بعده، إن كان متمتعاً، أو قارناً أو مفرداً لم يكونا سعياً بعد طواف القدون. فأداء الطواف في هذا اليوم أفضل وله تأخيره عنه، ووقت هذا الطواف يبدأ من منتصف ليلة العاشر ولا حد لآخره والأفضل أن لا يؤخره عن أيام التشريق. 

تنبيهات: 

1) ترتيب هذه الأربعة يوم العيد على هذا النمط: الرمي ثم الذبح ثم الحلق أو التقصير ثم طواف الإفاضة والسعي بعده هو الأفضل ولو قدم بعضها على بعض فلا بأس بذلك.

2) ثلاثة أشياء إذا فعلها كلها حل له كل شئ حرم عليه بالإحرام حتى الاستمتع بوزجته. وهي: الرمي والحلق وطواف الإفاضة والسعي بعده إن كان عليه سعي. وإذا فعل اثنين منها حل كل شيء حرم عليه بالإحرام إلا الاستمتاه بزوجته.

3) لا يجزئ في الهدي إلا ما يجزئ في الأضحية بأن يكون قد بلغ السن المحدد شرعاً. وهو ستة أشهر للضأن. وسنة للمعز، وسنتان للبقر. وخمس سنوات للإبل. وتجزئ الواحدة من الضأن والماعز عن واحد فقط وتجزئ البقرة والبدنة عن سبعة، ويشترط فيها السلامة من العيوب، كالمرض والهرم والهزال والعور والعماء والعرج وذهاب شيء من الأطراف. ولا يجوز للحاج أن يذبح هديه ويرميه بل عليه أن يعتني به فيأكل منه ويوزع على المستحقين أو يذبحه ويسلمه لهم. أو يوكل من يقوم بذلك. 

4) ومن لم يقدر على تحصيل الهدي صام عشرة أيام، ثلاثة أيام منها في الحج، والأفضل كونها قبل يوم عرفة ويجوز صيامها في أيام التشريق الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر، ويصوم الباقي منها وهو سبعة أيام إذا رجع إلى أهله. 

7-) أيام التشريق وما يفعله فيها من أعمال الحج: 

أيام التشريق هي اليوم الحادي عشر والثاني عشر والثالث عشر من ذي الحجة وما يجب على الحاج أن يفعله في هذه الأيام شيئان:

1) المبيت في منى ليالي تلك الأيام، بأن يمكث فيها معظم الليل مهما أمكنه ذلك لأن ذلك من واجبات الحج، فإذا لم يبت بها من غير عذر أثم وعليه فدية.

2) رمي الجمار الثلاث في تلك الأيام بعد زوال الشمس من كل يوم. ويصلي كل صلاة في وقتها مع قصر الرباعية إلى ركعتين ولا يجمع. 

صفة رمي الجمار: 

في اليوم الحادي عشر إذا زالت الشمس أخذ معه إحدى وعشرين حصاة من المكان الذي عو نازل فيه أو من الطريق، كل حصاة أكبر من الحمصة بقليل، ثم يأتي الجمرة الصغرى وهي التي تلى منى، فيرميها بسبع حصيات متعاقبات يرفع يده ويكبر مع كل حصاة، ويتأكد من سقوطها في حوض الجمرة، ثم يأتي الجمرة الوسطى فيرميها بسبع حصيات كذلك، ثم يأتي الجمرة الكبرى ويرميها بسبع حصيات كذلك، وفي اليوم الثاني عشر يفعل ذلك بعد زوال الشمس، ثم إن شاء في اليوم الثاني عشر بعد رميه الجمار أن يتعجل فيرحل من منى قبل غروب الشمس فله ذلك. وإن غربت عليه الشمس ليلة الثالث عشر قبل أن يرتحل وجب عليه المبيت بمنى تلك الليلة ورمى الجمار الثلاث بعد الزوال في اليوم الثالث عشر، وهذا يسمى التأخير وهو أفضل من التعجل، ويجوز للعاجز عن الرمي كالمريض والمرأة الحامل والطفل وكبير السن أن يوكل من يرمي عنه الجمرات. 

فائدة: 
أركان الحج أربعة: الإحرام والوقوف بعرفة والطوف والسعي.
وواجباته سبعة: الإحرام من الميقات - والوقوف بعرفة إلى غروب الشمس، والمبيت بمزدلفة، والمبيت بمنى ليالي أيام التشريق، ورمي الجمار، والحلق أو التقصير، وطواف الوداع - فمن ترك ركنا لم يتم حجه إلا به، ومن ترك واجباً وجب عليه بدله فدية يذبحها في مكة ويوزعها على مساكين الحرم ولا يأكل منها شيئاً. 

9-) طواف الوداع: 

إذا أنهى الحاج أعماله وأراد أن يسافر إلى بلاده فإنه لا يجوز له أن يسافر حتى يطوف بالبيت سبعة أشواط طواف الوداع بلا سعي، وإن أخر طواف الإفاضة فأداه عند ركوبه للسفر أجزأ عن طواف الوداع، ويسقط طواف الوداع عن المرأة الحائض والنفساء فتسافران بلا وداع.

ملاحظه: نقلا من كتيب بيان ما يفعله الحاج والمعتمر وتنبيهات على أخطاء يرتكبها بعض الحجاج للشيخ صالح بن فوزان بن عبدالله الفوزان حفظه الله وراعاه 

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، أشهد ان لا إله إلا انت، استغفرك وأتوب اليك

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

هلا خواتي
الحمدلله .. الله يسر لي هالسنة وإن شاء الله بسير الحج ..
وسجلت على حملة الفجر .. واااايد ناس سايرينها واهلي من ضمنهم .. ومادحينها وااايد
للعلم انا بسير حج سريع إن شاء الله

عموما اللى بتكون معاي في نفس الحملة ياريت تخبرنا .. عسب نتلاقى هناك

----------


## بنت الفلاني

ام خالد انا البارحة اتصلت للحمله وقالو لي انهم مسكرين الحج السريع الحين وبعد فترة بيفتحونة وانا خليت رقمي عندهم اذا صار لي نصيب يمكن اروح معاهم

----------


## عرووب 77

بنات اللي يقولون عن حملات السعوديه يقولون ان الاماراتيين لازم يطلعون مع حملتهم من الامارات ومعاهم بطاقه تعطيهم اياها الحمله ولا ما يدخلون السعوديه اللي معاها خبر صح ولا لا اتخبرنا 
يزاكن الله خير

----------


## ام حمد ..

الله يسر الكن وادعولي ان الله عز وجل يكتبلي و يسرلي وزور بيته

----------


## سلرا

الله يسهل علينا وان شاء الله بنحاول نسوي تقرير مصور عن كل مراحل الحج حتى يكون مرجع للى ماسار اذا الله كتب لنا وسرنا

----------


## بنت الفلاني

شو رايكم بحملة الانفال 

تتعاون مع حملة كويتة

----------


## فتاة راك



----------


## بنت الفلاني

اللهم لا تجعل الدنيا اكبر همنا

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله

استغفر الله

----------


## Ayesha

السلام عليكم ...

انا عندي سؤال متى يبدأ الحج..يعني بأي تاريخ... 


بس ابغي اعرف كيف اضبط اجازاتي ...؟

----------


## بنت الفلاني

تقريبا من 4 ديسمبر الى 11

----------


## ظبيانيه دل

_ياااحظكن خواتي
لاتنسونا ادعووولنا_

----------


## مالها وجود

بنات محد جاوبني ؟؟

----------


## مزايه

اا بسافر ها السنه علا حمله الساحل الشرقي وخذوا 18 الف درهم الحمدالله المهم بشوف الكعبه ربي يسر اموركم بعض الحملات وايد غاليه ةهاي الحمله من دبا

----------


## الغفليه

الصراحه الحملات شابه ضو هاي ايام وانا بسير علا حملت الساحل الشرقي التابعه لدبا وطالبين النول 18 الف درهم وصالبين بكل حمله تشل 200 حاج فقط اي ان مجموع لي بيحجون ها العام 6 الاف حاج من دوله الامارات وانا ضمنهم ***** الله وديت جوازي والحمد الله تمناياتي للجميع بسلامه

----------


## بنت الفلاني

حملة الانفال
حملة الفجر 
حملة الضيافة 
حملة بن سباع



منوه جرب هالحملات

----------


## عنقود عنب

انا سايرة بالتنعيم هالسنة خبروني عن الحملة جزاكم الله خير 
ودفعت 22 الف حج سريع

----------


## بنت الفلاني

يمدحون التنعيم بس ما اعرف حد سار بهالحملة

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

:Anotherone:

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الله اكبر الله اكبر 


لا اله الا الله 

الله اكبر الله اكبر 


ولله الحمد

----------


## منوه أنا

> ااااااااه ياقلبي والله بدفع دم قلبي بسبب ضروف غصب عني والله يكتب لي اجره يارب العالمين
> 
> انا بسير الحج اذا الله كاتبه لي بحملة السري الشخص الواحد على 29 الف ولله انه واااااااااااايد
> 
> بس شو اسوي مضطره
> 
> 
> حد عنها حل لو كان محرمج وافد مش مواطن انج تسيرين بحمله رخيصه والله اني لفيت لف ماشي حملات تودي وافدين هالسنه وانا مضطره مع السري لان الحمله الوحيده الي وافقت ...


الغاليه شوفي منار الايمان في عيمان

----------


## الدبه

ان شاء الله انا واختيواخواني ثنينه بنروح ..ادعولي ..
بس بنلتحق بحمله سعودية 

ادعولي الله يكتبلي الحي هالسنه

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> ان شاء الله انا واختيواخواني ثنينه بنروح ..ادعولي ..
> بس بنلتحق بحمله سعودية 
> 
> ادعولي الله يكتبلي الحي هالسنه


 :Amen:

----------


## المزيونة97

شو رايكم بحملة *أبناء السويدي من راس الخيمة؟*

*حد سار معاهم؟ شو كان تعاملهم معاكم؟

شو رايكم بخدمتهم؟ أنا سمعت أن خدمتهم ممتازة بس انتوا شو رايكم؟؟؟

خبروني الله يخليكم لأني أفكر أسير وياهم*

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> شو رايكم بحملة *أبناء السويدي من راس الخيمة؟*
> 
> *حد سار معاهم؟ شو كان تعاملهم معاكم؟
> 
> شو رايكم بخدمتهم؟ أنا سمعت أن خدمتهم ممتازة بس انتوا شو رايكم؟؟؟
> 
> خبروني الله يخليكم لأني أفكر أسير وياهم*


ما عندي فكرة عن هالحملة

----------


## بنت الفلاني

[



> بنات عندي أسأله للي سارن الحج وللي بيسيرن أستحملوني بتاخذون أجر فيه :
> 1 - عند الميقات شوه تسوون بالضبط هل يكون وضؤ مثل اللي للصلاة والا مثل الجنابه ؟
> 2 - قريت أن عدد الحصى 70 وتكون أكبر من حبة الحمص بشوي صح والا لا ؟؟ وكيف تتوزع عند الرمي ؟؟
> 3 - شوه الأشياء الظروريه اللي لازم تتواجد معايه يوم أبات خارج الفندق مثل مزدلفه والا منى من خلال خبركم ؟
> 4 - عده النظافه اللي تستخدم غالبا ((بشكل مصغر)) شامبو وصابون مثلا ديتول أو لوكس وديتول سائل و ديتول محارم ورقيه وفازلين وكريم للجسم مثلا من عند بودي شوب بالكاكاو للجفاف و ديو درانت أو شبه و بودره للجسم و كريم للشعر مثل صانسيلك مقص للشعر ومقص أظافر ومشط... هل يجوز أستخدام هذي الأشياء والا لأ؟؟
> ما أظن أقدر أستخدم شي من الماركات لأن أغلبها معطره واايد ..
> 5 - الشعر يتمشط والا لأ أميه تقول ما أظن أونه عشان ما يطيح شي من الشعر ؟؟
> 6 - قريت أنه ما يجوز نتنقب أو نلبس قفازات بس لازم نغطي الوجه واليدين .. طيب كيف ؟؟ شوه أشتري ومن وين ؟؟
> 7 - أنزين إذا بسير السوق للتشري لازم بعد ما البس النقاب و أغطي ويهي ؟؟ والاعادي النقاب عشان أشوف وما اطيح أنا وحده اعرف مقدرتي !! 
> ...

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## موزه عبيد

الله يوفقنا و يقدرنا عالحج إن شاء الله

----------


## زمن زايد

يزاج الله الف خير عالموضوع 

ان شاء الله وباذن الله بنسير السنه انا وريلي

وحجزنا على حملة طيبه خذوا علينا 14800 للشخص 

بس عندنا اخوان ريلي مجربينها وانسابنا مجربين حملة الفجر

ونفس المميزات كلهن حتى اسعارهن نفس الشي للحج السريع

الله ايسر امورنا ويسهل علينا واهم شي يتقبل منا ومنكم ان شاء الله [/COLOR][/COLOR]

اتمنى من اللي سارو الحج يفيدونا من الالف للياء يعني تخبرنا

شو الضروريات اللي لازم نحطها في الشنطه وشو اريح لبس ناخذه ويانا

وفالاخير دعواتكن الطيبه

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

> ام خالد انا البارحة اتصلت للحمله وقالو لي انهم مسكرين الحج السريع الحين وبعد فترة بيفتحونة وانا خليت رقمي عندهم اذا صار لي نصيب يمكن اروح معاهم


هلا فديتج
انا حاجزه للحج قبل رمضان .. واذا الله راد تكونين معانا بنتلاقى
بس حاولي تتصلين فيهم مرة ثانية .. 
عندهم 3 فروع 
دبي - الشارقة - راس الخيمة
اتصلي اللى في دبي أحسن واطلبي واحد اسمه بو حسن

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> هلا فديتج
> انا حاجزه للحج قبل رمضان .. واذا الله راد تكونين معانا بنتلاقى
> بس حاولي تتصلين فيهم مرة ثانية .. 
> عندهم 3 فروع 
> دبي - الشارقة - راس الخيمة
> اتصلي اللى في دبي أحسن واطلبي واحد اسمه بو حسن


الغالية انا اتصلت لفرع د\بي

وقررنا ان شاء الله انسير على حملة الانفال ان شاء الله

----------


## بنت الفلاني

اللرفع

----------


## الوظيحي

نحن ان شاء الله بنروح مع حمله لبيك حج سريع ان شاء الله خذوا منا الشخص 37 الف

----------


## بنت الفلاني

منوه بيروح على حملة الانفال ان شاء الله

----------


## المزيونة97

*معقولة محد جرب حملة أبناء السويدي براس لخيمة ولا حد سمع عنها؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!*

----------


## cute me

الله يسهل ياااارب ويكتب لي حجه ها السنه ان شاء الله ..

----------


## megastore

ربي ييسر امورنا و اموركم و ماقصرتن

و السموحه

----------


## megastore

*

×?°السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


موقع شامل عن الحج والعمرة 

http://www.tohajj.com/ 


وهذه أرقام بعض حملات الحج والعمرة فبادر أخي قبل فوات الآوان وقبل انقضاء العمر قبل أن تندم 

حملة ابن باز للحج 014273990 – 014500421 -012691963 

حمله الاتقان للحج والعمره 014642566 - 014627989 

حمله - الاجور للحج والعمرة 014322178 - 014330141 
حملة - اجياد حج وعمرة 014024759 
حملة - الاحسان - حج وعمرة 014270088 – 014500566 - 014566157 
حمله-الاحسان - حج وعمرة 014784721 – 014500566 - 014503329 
حمله - الاحسان للحج والعمره 014566157 – 014532168 - 014532268 
حملة احمد بن حنبل للحج والعمرة 014133300 - 014244966 
حملة - احمد الراجحي حج وعمرة 014747813 
حملة الاخيار للحج والعمرة 012489536 – 012861445 - 012861446 

حمله الاخيار للحج والعمره 014288065 - 014201315 
حمله - الاسراء - حج وعمرة 014144191 
حمله- الاسلام - حج وعمرة 014028438 - 014028438 
حمله الاسواف - حج وعمرة 014044401 - 014044401 
حملة - الاصالة حج وعمرة 014256545 
حملة - اضواء الهدى حج وعمرة 014013585 
حملة - اضواء يثرب حج وعمرة 014029922 
حمله الاعتصام - حج وعمرة 014564249 
حمله الافاضه للحج والعمره 053409712 – 057276340 - 054231150 
حمله الافاضه للحج والعمره 014228256 - 014130842 - 012867615 
حمله الافاضه للحج والعمره 014644852 - 014246382 

حملة - الامام احمد بن حنبل للحج والعمرة 012863005 – 014244950 - 014246260 

حملة الامام احمد بن حنبل للحج والعمره 012090574 – 014083701 - 012090572 حمله الامام - حج وعمرة 014262901 – 014013834 - 014241735 

حملة - الامان حج وعمرة 014090390 
حملة - الاندلس حج وعمرة 012765848 
حملة - الانساك - حج وعمرة 012304412 – 012309044 - 012309654 
حمله- انوار بدر - حج وعمرة 014055593 

حمله انوار الحرم - حج وعمرة 012316932 
حمله انوار الرياض - حج وعمرة 014200719 حملة - الايمان - حج وعمرة 014725117 
حمله البراك - حج وعمرة 014763087 
حملة - البركة حج وعمرة 012768059 

حملة - البلد الامين حج وعمرة 012866610 - 014708555 

حملة - بندر القرشي - حج وعمرة 014550406 
حملة - البيان حج وعمرة 012870801 - 014090275 
حمله بيان للحج والعمره 012865844 – 012865845 - 012131744 

حملة بيت المشاعر حج وعمرة البرنامج البلاتيني للحج شخصيات هامة 012177771 – 014611116 - 012800176 
حمله التاج السندي - حج وعمرة 014025077 
حمله التعاون - حج وعمرة 014509224 - 012328069 
حملة التقوى للحج 012278465 
حملة - التمتع حج وعمرة 014241282 
حملة - التوحيد حج وعمرة 014112182 - 014273677 
حملة - التيسير حج وعمرة 014058408 
حملة - الجريسى حج و عمرة 014021458 - 8001243388 
حملة - الخرعان للحج والعمره 014110079 
حملة - دار التقوي - حج وعمرة 014626777 
حملة دار السلام للحج 055451085 
حملة - دار القمة حج وعمرة 014094144 
حملة - دار المهاجرين حج وعمرة 014029166 
حمله دار الموتمن للحج والعمره 012760136 – 012760137 - 014540805 

ونرجو منكم الدعاء .. ×?°*

----------


## احبه موت

الله ايسرلي ان شاءالله و ياااارب ويكتب لي حجه هاي السنه ان شاء الله

----------


## cute me

بناات حد سمع عن حمله النصر او ناصر مش متاكده من الاسم في بوظبي ؟؟

----------


## بنت الفلاني

لا الغالية انا ما سمعت عن هالحملة والله يجدم الي فيه الخير

----------


## Ayesha

> [





نفس الاسئلة تقريباً...

 :Ast Green:

----------


## cute me

دعوااااتكم بنات الاقي حجز في حمله الغصن باااجر .. 
ادعووولي ..

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## شروق الشمسة

ما شاء الله الله يوفقن خواتي.......
أنا ناوية اسير ***** الله على الفجر أو القرشي 
الله يسير الخير بس حد سمع عن القرشي

----------


## اليشمك

خواتي بغيت اسأل حد منكن بيلتحق في حمله سعوديه ولا كويتيه .....ضروري الي سجلت مع حمله من خارج الدوله تخبرنا الله يسعدكن ويسر اموركن

----------


## اليشمك

الحمد لله على كل النعم

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## أحلى_اماراتية

وانا ناويه بعد اسير بأذن الله ,,على حملة بن سباع هلي مجربينها وامدحوها بس بعدني ما اعرف تفاصيل الأسعار

----------


## زمن زايد

وينكم بنات ؟؟؟؟؟؟

نبا حد نستفيد منه منو ساير قبل يخبرنا شواللي المفروض

علينا نسويه وشو ناخذ ويانا اشوف خف حماسكن!!!!!

----------


## SAMRAA

انا ابغي اروح مع حمله كويتيه يمدحونها وايد
بس لين الحين ما قررت 100% لين ارتب بعض الامور 

والله يسهل الامور يارب

----------


## مريومه2002

اخواني حجزولنا على حملة السبيل في الشارجة
الشحص ب20 الف درهم لحج التمتع و16 للسريع
وااااااايد يمدحونها في العمرة

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> خواتي بغيت اسأل حد منكن بيلتحق في حمله سعوديه ولا كويتيه .....ضروري الي سجلت مع حمله من خارج الدوله تخبرنا الله يسعدكن ويسر اموركن


حملة الانفال متشاركة مع حملة السعد لكويتية

----------


## الحلــوه

هلا خواتي 

انا ان شاء الله بحج هالسنه 

بس سمعت ان شي ناس اللي حجو السنه اللي طافت او قبل مابيخلونهم الا اذا كملو خمس سنين ..عمي ماخلو لأنه ساير العام وقالوا له لازم تكمل 5 سنين عسب تعطي المجال حق غيرك ..

واما عن حملات الامارات مادري والله اسمع انها غاليه وريلي سأل طلبوا منه 20 الف لشخص الواحد ،، يعني هو غالي بس موسمه وفي ناس يدفعون لأنهم مضطرين .؟؟؟

اما عني فنحن بنحجز مع حمله كويتيه بس لين الحين ماعرف شو التفاصيل ..وان شاء الله لي عوده عسب اقولكم اذا زينه ولا لأ بس ريلي يمدحهم يقول ربيعه ساير وخدمه OK

الله يتمم علينا ويتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ...

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## ام راشد ع

انا باسير مع حملة الفجر بس احس بخوف ما اعرف ليش يمكن لاني ابروحي انا وزوجي

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

> هلا خواتي 
> 
> 
> 
> اما عني فنحن بنحجز مع حمله كويتيه بس لين الحين ماعرف شو التفاصيل ..وان شاء الله لي عوده عسب اقولكم اذا زينه ولا لأ بس ريلي يمدحهم يقول ربيعه ساير وخدمه OK
> 
> الله يتمم علينا ويتقبل منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال ...


حملة كويتية ولأ الفجر ؟

----------


## ظبية الامارات

بنات الي أعرفه انج كا ما اتأخرتي بالتسجيل للحج ينزل السعر 

وكل ما سجلتي من وقت كل ما كان السعر أغلى

وبنات ترى الدوله تدفع لج 10000 درهم للحج اذا كنتي فوق الثلاثين واذا كانت 

أول حجه لج مثلا السنه الي طافت لما سرت الحج كنا حاجزين عند حملة ناصر

ب 20000 أنا دفعت 20000 كامله بس اختي و اخويه دفعوا بس 10000 

لأن الحكومة دفعت عنهم العشر آلاف الثانية طبعا لازم يكون الحظور شخصي وتحلفون

جدام اللجنه انها أول مره تحجون

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## الضياء

الله يسر لكم الحج واقدر اروح السنه

----------


## cute me

الحمدالله ... ان شاء الله بنسير ها السنه اذا الله راااد على حمله الغصن حد معااايه بيسير ..؟؟

----------


## كل الرقة

خاااطري اسيـــــــــــــــر...................يارب اكتبها لي ويسرهااااااا

----------


## ام حمد ..

الغا ليات حد سار منكن على حملة طيبة افيدونا افادكن الله

----------


## ام مايد

خاطري احج السنة بس ما عندي محرم .....

----------


## وردة دمشقية

اللهم اجعله حج مبرور وسعي مشكور

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> اللهم اجعله حج مبرور وسعي مشكور


 :Amen:

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## washi

أنا سرت ويا حملة الديار واااايد زينه ... الله يسر اموركم يارب

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## smile1

انا ان شاء رب العالمين بسير على حملة بن سباع الكل يمدحها يعني محد ذمها وادغوا لنا ان الله ايسر امورنا ونسير انا وزوجي هاذي السنة الحج السريع طبعا سعرهم للشخص الواحد21800

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الله يوفقكن وييسر امركن

----------


## الإيطالية

حمدلله ,,الله يسهل أمورنا 
ونأدي فرضنا على أكمل وجهه يكون حجنا صحيح
وان شاء الله بسير وياي ريلي  :Smile: 

---

بنات عندي أسأله للي سارن الحج وللي بيسيرن أستحملوني بتاخذون أجر فيه :



> 1 - عند الميقات شوه تسوون بالضبط هل يكون وضؤ مثل اللي للصلاة والا مثل الجنابه ؟
> 2 - قريت أن عدد الحصى 70 وتكون أكبر من حبة الحمص بشوي صح والا لا ؟؟ وكيف تتوزع عند الرمي ؟؟


لازم نسال حد اكبر منا وحد ساير لانهم اعلم منا وان شاء الله يفيدونا



> 3 - شوه الأشياء الظروريه اللي لازم تتواجد معايه يوم أبات خارج الفندق مثل مزدلفه والا منى من خلال خبركم ؟


راح تحتاجين اكثر للكفر ،، وشنطه تحطين فيها اشياء النظافه واكل 



> 4 - عده النظافه اللي تستخدم غالبا ((بشكل مصغر)) شامبو وصابون مثلا ديتول أو لوكس وديتول سائل و ديتول محارم ورقيه وفازلين وكريم للجسم مثلا من عند بودي شوب بالكاكاو للجفاف و ديو درانت أو شبه و بودره للجسم و كريم للشعر مثل صانسيلك مقص للشعر ومقص أظافر ومشط... هل يجوز أستخدام هذي الأشياء والا لأ؟؟
> ما أظن أقدر أستخدم شي من الماركات لأن أغلبها معطره واايد ..


الغاليه اغلب الي طريتيهن اشياء معطره فنصيحه لا تاخذينهن عشان ماتاخذين اثم خاصه الشامبو واشياء البودي شوب و الكريمات اشتري صابون وشامبو غير معطر او ماتكون ريحته قويه ولازم معاج مقصة اظافر و مقص ولا تنسين البندول .والفوط الصحيه وفودة السبوح والفرشاه والعجون اهم شيء واخذي شنطه بلاستيك صغيره عشان تحطين فيها اشياء الحمام يوم تسيرين تسبحين اطلعينها بسهوله وماتتلعوزين بالحمام وتتخيس..وكريم واقي الشمس.



> 5 - الشعر يتمشط والا لأ أميه تقول ما أظن أونه عشان ما يطيح شي من الشعر ؟؟





> والله للحين ما اعرف اختي ،، 
> 6 - قريت أنه ما يجوز نتنقب أو نلبس قفازات بس لازم نغطي الوجه واليدين .. طيب كيف ؟؟ شوه أشتري ومن وين ؟؟


وقت الطواف والرمي والخ لاززم الويه مكشوف مثل ماقلت مثل ماتصلين تكونين ساتره كل شيء الا الويه بس انا بلبس نقاب وطبعا برفعه ويوم بخلص برد السكن او مريت السكون بتنقب مثل العمره واشتري من المتحجبه نقاباتهم زينه ونصيحه اشتري النقابات القطنيه 



> 7 - أنزين إذا بسير السوق للتشري لازم بعد ما البس النقاب و أغطي ويهي ؟؟ والاعادي النقاب عشان أشوف وما اطيح أنا وحده اعرف مقدرتي !!


وقت العباده طبعا الويه مكشوف لان راح تجابلين ربج مثل الصلاه ممنوع تغطينه لكن وقت السوق ع راحتج لان الويه مب عوره بس الافضل تلبسين نقاب لان بيكون زحمه



> 8 - شوه تلبسون غالبا في الحج من ملابس هل جاهز أو تفصيل ووين ؟؟ أدري أني فضوليه ؟؟ وكم تقريبا يبالي!!
> و العبايا كم يسدن! موب عارفه المكان نظيف أو لا ؟؟


عن نفسي انا باخذ جلابيات بسيطه وخفيفه من محلات مرشد بدبي عندهم جلابيات للحج والبيت لان انتي بطوفين وتمشين فلا تلبسين شيء ثجيل ..وباخذ كميه كبيره لان مابيكون في وقت او الظروف تسمح اني اغسل واكوي وبالنسبه للعبي انا بفصل عبي ساده ووساع ويكون عن الاكمام زرار او معاقم عشان الوضوء بسهوله ولازم تكون عباتج بطولج لا طويله وايد ولا قصيره عشان يوم تمشين ما يدوسونج وتتعثرين والخ ويمكن اخذ 4 عبي



> 9 - طبعا إذا بسير أو بالتحق بالحمله يعني بيفصلون الحريم عن الرياييل ، و الحريم بيكونن متجمعات مع بعض في السكن صح والالأ ؟؟ كيف الترتيب هناك هل لازم أخذ كفر و إذا مدخن ومعطر عادي ، وكوايه ، وسشوار (ما حب الماي يطول في شعري )
> وشوه بعد ضروري هل ثيابي ما أدخنهن ولا أعطرهن قبل لا أحطهن في الشنطه ؟؟


لا تبخرين ثيابج لان حرام اطوفين فيهن ويشمونج رياييل ...ولازم تاخذين كفر انا باخذ كفرين واحد افرشه والثاني اتلحف فيه ،، ما اعتقد للسشوار لزمه والكوايه خاصه انج بتكنين مرتبه ثيابج وكاويتهن ..واصلا ما بيكون عندج وقت للكواي ووغيره ،،نصيحه اخذي ملابس بسيطه وبنفس الوقت اكثر وبالنسبه للتجمعات انا ريلي ان شاء الله بنسير ويا ربعه وكل واحد وحرمته فقالي ان نحن الحريم بروحنا وهم بروحهم



> 10 - هل الصوم في فترة الحج صعب ؟


صعب لان وايد تمشين وتحتاجين تشربين ماي 



> 11 -هل أحتجتو تاخذون هاند باق صغير يوم تباتون ؟


عن نفسي باخذ عشان احط الاشياء الضروريه الي ما اصبر عنها



> 12 - هل آخذ معايه كتيبات والا المشرفه بالرحلة تكون معانا خطوه خطوه ؟؟


أخذي اختي من باب الاحتياط 




> 13 - هل هناك متواجده قرب حملات الإمارات وحدات صحيه ؟؟


عمتي تقولي في لان هي فيها السكري وكانت كل يوم النيرس تييها تضربها ابره

ونصيحه بالنسبه للملابسه الداخليه لازم تكون قطنيه ...وعن نفسي باخذ شورتات قطنيه الي ايين وايد قصار لان المشي والحراره يسوي احتكاك بين فخوذج وراح تتقطع المنطقه وتسود ..وباخذ بدلتين مال العيد وحده للعيد و عشان اخر يوم يوم نرد بلبسها ،، وبالنسبه للنعال لا تاخذين كعب طبعا ولا جوتي مال خيوط لان يوم تسيرين الحرم تصلين تفصخينه بسهوله ،،اخذي نعال مسطحه بسرعه تلبسيها وتفصخينها و الا زنوبه ،،، واخذي كيس صغير ال فيه زرار او خيط عشان يوم تروحين تصلين تحطين نعالج فيه ...واخذي بنطلون اسود قطني واسع من باب الاحتياط من ترفعين عباتج اذا اضطريتي ما تطلع ريولج ..وعندي طريقه بخبرج عليها كيف ترتبين ثيابج وتكون مرتبه واطلعينها بسهوله دايما لا سافرت اسويها

وسموحه ان شاء الله افدج اختي

----------


## دخوون

واايد غاليه حملاتكم الصراااحه

حملات البحرين وايد ارخص احيد يوم سرت انا الحج

كانوا معانا 3 عوايل من الامارات يوم سالت ابوي قالي 

لان حملاتهم وايد غاليه..

الوالد الله يحفظه واحد من مسؤولين الحملات في البحرين

وحملتهم ماشاء الله 16 سنه تفوز بالتمييز بين الحملات

كل شي نظيف ومرتب ويوفرون لنا كلللللل شي

انا مو يايه اسوي دعاايه خخخخخخخخخخخخ لان اصلن ماشاء الله

من قبل رمضان خلصت الحجوزات عندهم^^

قبل بعد كانت ارخص الحمله الحين استوت 13000 للشخص شامل سعر الهدي

هاي وهي تعتبر من احسن الحملاااااات في البحرين ..

حملتهم تشمل كل شي من مواصلات وهدي واكل طبعا في بوفيه مفتوح

لكل الوجبات وغير السنااكس وغيره وفي مشايخ يسيرون الحمله

ونسوان داعيات يسوون محاظرات ويصلون جماعه

ومرات اييبون مشايخ من السعوديه يحاظرونهم طبعا 

الحريم في قاعه لهم بروحهم ويسمعون الشيخ من مكبرات الصووت

ووايد مميزات ..

عاد اللي ودها تسير الحمله خلها تسجل السنه اليااايه الحين ماشي حجز ههههه ماشاء الله لا اله الا الله

اسم الحمله (( التوحيـــــــد ))

----------


## مالها وجود

مشكوره أختيه الأيطالية ما قصرتي

----------


## زمن زايد

الله ايسر امورنا واموركم ويتقبل منا ومنكم يارب 

بنت الفلاني تسلمين عالموضوع وتستاهليييييييييييين

دعوه حلوه في الحج وفي يوم عرفه ان شاء الله وباذن الله 

ما بنساج من الدعاء الله ايوفقج يارب

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> الله ايسر امورنا واموركم ويتقبل منا ومنكم يارب 
> 
> بنت الفلاني تسلمين عالموضوع وتستاهليييييييييييين
> 
> دعوه حلوه في الحج وفي يوم عرفه ان شاء الله وباذن الله 
> 
> ما بنساج من الدعاء الله ايوفقج يارب


فديييييييييت روحج 





جان استحي  :12 (61):

----------


## بنت الفلاني

زمن زايد في اي حملة ان شاء الله يتروحون

----------


## ملاذ الروح

الله يسهل للجميع ويكتبها يارب في كل من ناوي ...
أنا ان شاء الله بروح ويا حملة الضيافة...

----------


## زيبا

بنات ادعوا لي أفتك من الهموم عشان أسير وياكم بس ابي اعرف متى يبدأ موعد الحج ما اعرف افيدوني

----------


## شيخة امها

> هلا خواتي
> الحمدلله .. الله يسر لي هالسنة وإن شاء الله بسير الحج ..
> وسجلت على حملة الفجر .. واااايد ناس سايرينها واهلي من ضمنهم .. ومادحينها وااايد
> للعلم انا بسير حج سريع إن شاء الله
> 
> عموما اللى بتكون معاي في نفس الحملة ياريت تخبرنا .. عسب نتلاقى هناك


 الغاليه ام خالد ان شاءالله اذا الله راد بكون وياج علي حمله الفجر وحج سريع .. اتمني انا نتلاقي هناك اذا الله راد .. 
شرايكم بنات المنتدي اللي بتسير اي حمله من الحملات وتبا تتعرف علي خواتها انسوي علامه مميزه نتعرف فيها علي بعض ؟؟

----------


## بنت الفلاني

واااااايد حلو انا مسوية هالتجمع عشان نفيد ونستفيد ونعرف البنات الي بيروحن معانا في نفس الحملة

----------


## بنت الفلاني

بنت الفلاني 
حملة الانفال 
من تاريخ 4 الى 11 ديسمبر

----------


## سويتي

هلا خواتي ان شاء الله انا بسير اول مره وسجلنا ويا حملة الفجر

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الله يوفقج ياسويتي ويسهل حجج

----------


## أم مياسة

أنا الحمدلله،،، ربي يسر لي وسجلت في حملة الحمر في دبي وتكلفتها 18700 درهم للحج السريع من تاريخ 7 ذي الحجة إلى 13 ذي الحجة و خدماتهم وااااايد راقية وأنا سألت عنها ناس ومدحوها واااايد العام سايرين معاهم، وأنا بسير ويا إختي وأبوي ويارب إن شاءالله يتقبل منا ويجعلنا من المغفور لهم وأن يتقبل منا إنه السميع العليم.

----------


## عرووب 77

احنا سجلنا ويااا حملة ابناء السويدي 
حد يعرفها اول مره اسير

----------


## ام محمد 2002

السلام عليكم
الله يوفقكم وييسرك عليكم حجتكم ويتقبل منكم ان شاء الله ..........
الحمد لله انا قضيت فرضي السنة الفاتت ........
تسيرون وتردون بالسلامة

----------


## بنت الفلاني

امييييييييييييييييين يا رب

----------


## نبع الوفاء

إن شا الله بحج هالسنة ويا حملة من الإمارات و16500
الله يتمم لي ع خير

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

انشر لعل أحدهم يحج بسببك ... حج مجاني
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إذا كنت تعرف فقيرا أو عاجزا لا يستطيع الحج وقد بلغ سن الستين أو السبعين
فإن حملة أصدقاء المجتمع تستقبله للحج مجاناً
رقم الحملة : 0096626919999
في مدينة جدة
انشر للأجر لتلقى في صحيفتك يوم القيامة من حج بسبب رسالتك

مدري لو الموضوع مكرر بس حبيت انقله لكم لأكتساب الاجر

----------


## ملكة الهدوء

خاطري اسير الحج هالسنة 
ادعولي ربي يحقق لي هالامنيه 
ياااااااارب ياااااااارب ياااااااارب يكتبي حج هالسنة 
ياااااارب امين

----------


## زمن زايد

> زمن زايد في اي حملة ان شاء الله يتروحون


على حملة طيبه اللي فالشارجه ولها فرع فدبي

----------


## هاشميه وافتخر

انا سرت العااام الحج الحمدلله .. وسرت مع حمله الشاعر وكانت ب 30 الف لشخص بس صدق ترتيب كان وماشاءالله ماقصروا بشي ابداا ولا نقصنا اي شي الحمدلله .. خدمت VIP كانت .. وربي ان شاء الله ايسرلي حج ثاني باذن الله ..



===============================
مالها وجود..

بنات عندي أسأله للي سارن الحج وللي بيسيرن أستحملوني بتاخذون أجر فيه :
1 - عند الميقات شوه تسوون بالضبط هل يكون وضؤ مثل اللي للصلاة والا مثل الجنابه ؟

احنا توضين من البيت وتسبحت طبعن بدون شامبو وصابون ( بس بصابون غار) ورحنا المطار وفي الطياره كان الميقات

2 - قريت أن عدد الحصى 70 وتكون أكبر من حبة الحمص بشوي صح والا لا ؟؟ وكيف تتوزع عند الرمي ؟؟

لا حبيبتي مش 70...
اول رميه 7 ومن عقبها تقدرين تتحللين اذا كنت حج مقرن او مفرد..
واليوم الثاني ترمين 7 و ثالث ترمين 7..... 

3 - شوه الأشياء الظروريه اللي لازم تتواجد معايه يوم أبات خارج الفندق مثل مزدلفه والا منى من خلال خبركم 

انا خذت كل اغراضي لانه كنا الحج السريع يعني حسيت انه مالها اي داعي اتم باقي اغراضي في الفندق خصوص اني ببات برا الفندق تقريبا 4 ايام.. بس خذي شنطه صغيره حق عرفه ومزدلفه فيها ملابس احتياط وكتيبات وقرأنج طبعا وسناك , خفايف بتحتاينه لدرب في مزدلفه .. ( اكثر وقت تعبنا فيه الصراحه بس الحمدلله ) 

4 - عده النظافه اللي تستخدم غالبا ((بشكل مصغر)) شامبو وصابون مثلا ديتول أو لوكس وديتول سائل و ديتول محارم ورقيه وفازلين وكريم للجسم مثلا من عند بودي شوب بالكاكاو للجفاف و ديو درانت أو شبه و بودره للجسم و كريم للشعر مثل صانسيلك مقص للشعر ومقص أظافر ومشط... هل يجوز أستخدام هذي الأشياء والا لأ؟؟
ما أظن أقدر أستخدم شي من الماركات لأن أغلبها معطره واايد ..

حبيبتي انا الي اعرفه انج من اول ماتحرمين لين ماتتحللين ماايجوز انج تستخدمين اي شي من الي ذكرتيهن لانهن كلهن معطرات ...
بس تقدرين تسعملين صابون الغار لانه مش معطر ( وقالوامعجون الاسنان عادي) 

5 - الشعر يتمشط والا لأ أميه تقول ما أظن أونه عشان ما يطيح شي من الشعر ؟؟

هيه صح لانه لازم ماتكونين السبب في انج اطيحين شعرج..

6 - قريت أنه ما يجوز نتنقب أو نلبس قفازات بس لازم نغطي الوجه واليدين .. طيب كيف ؟؟ شوه أشتري ومن وين ؟؟

في الاحرام مايجوز انج تغطين ويهج او تتنقبين لين ماتتحللين ولا بيكون عليج فدي الغاليه وتقدرين تسالين مشايخ على هاشي..

7 - أنزين إذا بسير السوق للتشري لازم بعد ما البس النقاب و أغطي ويهي ؟؟ والاعادي النقاب عشان أشوف وما اطيح أنا وحده اعرف مقدرتي !! 

نفس ردي الي فوق اذا كنتي بعدج محرمه لا تتغشين ولا تتنقبين لين ماتتحللين ولا بيكون فدي عيلج عقبها سوي الي تبينه ..

8 - شوه تلبسون غالبا في الحج من ملابس هل جاهز أو تفصيل ووين ؟؟ أدري أني فضوليه ؟؟ وكم تقريبا يبالي!! و العبايا كم يسدن! موب عارفه المكان نظيف أو لا ؟؟

جلاليب عادي بس عن نفسي وااايد استهلكنا البجايم وTracksuits لانه كله انتم في سكن وسكن حريم نادر ماتلبسين لبس مثل الجلاليب.. ولعبي خذي 3 تقريبا بس الي بطوفيبها لازم تقصرينها عشان اساعدج في المشي ويوم الجمرات... وطبعا يوم بسافرين لاتنسين انج لازم ماتغسلينها مع الشيله وثياب احرامج بالصابون .. لازم بماي بس...
وخلي وحده من العبي للمطار للسيره ورده ... وثالثه احتياط للي بتستعملينها هناك..

9 - طبعا إذا بسير أو بالتحق بالحمله يعني بيفصلون الحريم عن الرياييل ، و الحريم بيكونن متجمعات مع بعض في السكن صح والالأ ؟؟ كيف الترتيب هناك هل لازم أخذ كفر و إذا مدخن ومعطر عادي ، وكوايه ، وسشوار (ما حب الماي يطول في شعري )
وشوه بعد ضروري هل ثيابي ما أدخنهن ولا أعطرهن قبل لا أحطهن في الشنطه ؟؟


هيه صح لانه احنا كنا بروحنا وريايل بروحهم.. 
خذيلج كفر حق منى .. مدخن ومعطر حق عقب ماتتحللين اكيد عاااادي... وكواايه وستشوار شي رااجعلج الغاليه انا خذت عاادي..
ومايحتاي تعطرين ودخنين ثياابج قبل لاتحطينهن في الشنطه عقب ماتتحللين سوي كل الي في خااطرج لووووول 

قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
"ولا تلبسوا من الثياب شيئاً مسه زعفران أو ورس"



10 - هل الصوم في فترة الحج صعب ؟

حبيبتي الحااج لا يسن له صيام يوم عرفه ... ورسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ماصام عرفه يوم حجة الوداع..

11 -هل أحتجتو تاخذون هاند باق صغير يوم تباتون ؟

وين نبات!!! اذا في منى شرحت فوق فديتج ..

12 - هل آخذ معايه كتيبات والا المشرفه بالرحلة تكون معانا خطوه خطوه ؟؟

هم يكونون معاج في كـــل شي... بس اذا تبين تاخذين عادي.. واهم شي لاتنسين مصحفج.. وفي المطار في سعوديه بعد اول ماتوصلين يوزعون عليكم كتيبات .. العام وزعوا علينا ...

13 - هل هناك متواجده قرب حملات الإمارات وحدات صحيه ؟؟ 

هيه حبيبتي يوجد الحمدلله.. 

بنات إذا في شي ظروري لازم آخذه قولولي أو نصيحه أدري أني طولت سامحوني[/QUOTE]

خذي فااازلين اهم شي لانه جوهم جاف في مكه وهوه الشي الوحيد الي يرطب ومش معطر..
ولاتنسين انج اول ماتخلصين كل شي وبطوفين طواف الوداع يستحب انج ماتشرين شي من مكه لين ماتطلعين منها عشان يكون اخر عهدج بمكه الطواف..

المفتي سماحة الشيخ أحمد بن حمد الخليلي 
الســــــــؤال هل يجوز للحاج أن يشتري من مكة بعد طواف الوداع؟ 
الجـــــــــواب يمنع الحاج من البيع والشراء بعد طواف الوداع، لأمر النبي ـ  ـ الناس عند الانصراف أن يكون آخر عهدهم بالبيت، والبيع والشراء بعده مخالفة لهذا الأمر. والله أعلم. 


====================================

وربي يتقبل منج ومنا ان شاء الله صالح الاعمال ...

وحج مقبول مقدما باذن الله ...

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## sama-dubai

السلام عليكم

بنات حد فيكم سمع عن حملة قريش إذا زينه والا لأ؟

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات حد فيكم سمع عن حملة قريش إذا زينه والا لأ؟


ما عندي فكرة ولا سمعت حد راح بهالحملة

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

انا ان ان شاء الله بروح على حمله الذخيريمن الفجيره
حد سمع عنها ؟

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله

----------


## روحي الامارات

السلام عليكم خواتي

اشحالكم

انشاء الله الله يكتب لي الحج هالسنه

حجزنا انا واميه واخويه في حملة ابناء السويدي هم مال راس الخيمه وبس رحلاتهم عبر مطار دبي 
اميه وابويه سارو وياهم من قبل3 مرات مشاء الله وكل من سار وياهم مدحهم
قبل كانت الحمله بس عندها فئة vip ب 15 الف درهم وياخذون وياهم اقل من 100 شخص
وخدماتهم ممتازه
وبس قامت الناس اللي تسير وياهم تطالبهم بأن يسون عادي وvip وتكاثر الاعداد ,,, وطبعاً غلو الاسعار لان هناك في السعوديه غلو عليهم الايجارات وكل شي

ومن اول مره سارو الاهل وياهم قاموا كل قبل رمضان او حق الحج يتصلون بأميه او ابويه يسألونهم اذا حد بيسير ولا لا


ونسيت اخبركم نحنا السنه بنسير الحج السريع ب 19 الف درهم فئة vip

وان شاء الله الله يوفقنا يارب

----------


## عرووب 77

> السلام عليكم خواتي
> 
> اشحالكم
> 
> انشاء الله الله يكتب لي الحج هالسنه
> 
> حجزنا انا واميه واخويه في حملة ابناء السويدي هم مال راس الخيمه وبس رحلاتهم عبر مطار دبي 
> اميه وابويه سارو وياهم من قبل3 مرات مشاء الله وكل من سار وياهم مدحهم
> قبل كانت الحمله بس عندها فئة vip ب 15 الف درهم وياخذون وياهم اقل من 100 شخص
> ...


هلا فيج الغاليه وانا معاج في نفس الحمله 
ان شاااء الله بالتوفيق للجميع

----------


## الوظيحي

منو مسجل مع حمله لبيك علشان نتعارف هناك

----------


## بنت الفلاني

لا اله الا الله

----------


## أقنور

*
أن شاء الله بنسير مع حملة الفجر الحج السريع ...*

----------


## بنت الفلاني

ما شاء الله اكثر بنات المنتدى بيكونن مع حملة الفجر

----------


## عرووب 77

رفع
رفع 

ان شااء الله بالتوفيق لجميع الحملات

----------


## حمودي2006

انا بسير مع حمله المنطقه الشرقيه او حمله الذخيري شورايكم فيها
ونص16000 حج عادي

امنو يعرف عنها وبيسير وياهم

----------


## غـــالـــيـــه

انا سايره ان شاءالله مع حملة مودة حج سريع
اول مره نسير مع هالحمله مادري اذا حد سمع عنها ؟؟

----------


## هيوووونه

الله ييسر لكم اموركم وتسيرون وتردون بالسلامه 

انا مابسير بس بغيت اسلم عليكم واوصيكم تدعون لي ان الله ييسر لي الحج ان شاء الله

----------


## Al_Dloo3aa

انا بعد بسير مع حمله الذخيري بس ماعرف عنها شي
شورايكم فيها؟

----------


## أم صوغ

جزاك الله خيرا يابنت الفلاني

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> جزاك الله خيرا يابنت الفلاني





وياج ان شاء الله يا ام صوغ

----------


## منان

الفال لي ان شاء الله

----------


## منان

هيه صدق نسيت اقولكم ..

ادعولي لا تنسون  :Smile:

----------


## -Allure-

الله يرزقنا حج بيته يآآآآآآآآآآرب ( ":

----------


## ام ندى ...

ان شاء الله انا حجزت مع حمله الفجر وربي يوفق الجميع يارب مع صحبه حلوه ...

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الله يوفق الجميع ان شاء الله

----------


## أم عامر

انا كنت مسجلة بحملة الفجر بس كنسلت مع انها وااايد ممتازة لاني خاطري اروح بحملة كويتيه لان فيها لجنه نسائية من مشرفات ودعاة ومعاهم شيخ معروف......
ان شالله الله يسر اموري فيها ويسر اموركن ان شالله.....

----------


## بنت الفلاني

اميييييييييييين يارب 



بس ام عامر ما قلتي في اي حملة

----------


## الغامضة

بنات لو سمحتوا حملة الفجر بعدها تاخذ حج سريع ولاسكروا

----------


## DesigneR StylisH

إن شالله هالسنه بتسير حجزنا مع حملة التنعيم ... والله ييسر أمورنا إن شالله

----------


## بنت الفلاني

الله يوفق الجميع 

وبخصوص حملة الفجر اتصلي وايالي ليني اتصلت في نص عشرة و
كانو مسكرين التسجيل للحج السريع

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## "شموخ"

الله يسر الكن وادعولي ان الله عز وجل يكتبلي و يسرلي اسير الحج

----------


## بنت الفلاني

اميييييييييييييين يا رب

----------


## شمــــــــــوخ

يابنات انتبهوا على هالنقطة

http://alerchad.site.voila.fr/images/dalil/page42.html


وعشان تستفيدوا أكثر اقرأو هذا الكتيب

http://alerchad.site.voila.fr/images/dalil/first.html

----------


## شمــــــــــوخ

> غــالــيــه
> ..انا سايره ان شاءالله مع حملة مودة حج سريع
> اول مره نسير مع هالحمله مادري اذا حد سمع عنها ؟؟




يقولون ماعليها كلام والله اعلم

----------


## بنت الفلاني

> يابنات انتبهوا على هالنقطة
> 
> http://alerchad.site.voila.fr/images/dalil/page42.html
> 
> 
> وعشان تستفيدوا أكثر اقرأو هذا الكتيب
> 
> http://alerchad.site.voila.fr/images/dalil/first.html





مشكوووورة وفي ميزان حسناتج

----------


## شمــــــــــوخ

العفو

----------


## بنت الفلاني

للرفع

----------


## حراير الود

أنا وزوجي وحميتي إنشاء الله بنسير هالسنة ويا حمله كويتية و أسمها حملة المشعل الحرام 
وسعرها 20100 للشخص الواحد الصراحه وااااايد روعه إشنط السفر عليهم حتى شنطه للتليفون يعطونج وشنطه صغيره حق منى غير المحاضرات والبوفيه اليومي في كل باص حمام وخيمه خاصه في عرفه وكرسي مساج بين كل غرفه وثلاجه كل إلي فيها فرش حتى المصاحف واللمبات عليهم بس إحنى ماعلينى غير إنشل ملابسنها ونتوكل على الله و إلي أهم من كل هذي الأشياء إنه ربي يتقبل طاعتنه إن شاء الله ......................

----------


## ورد طايفي

الله يتقبل منكم ان شاء الله
والله يرزقنا الحج قبل الممات

----------


## أميرة بوظبي

إن شاء الله اذا الله كتب لنا وسهل ... بنسير الحج السنة ...

بس ما بنسير مع حملة إماراتية ...

ادعووووووووولي بالتسهيل ...

----------


## كمثرة

حملة الفجر

----------


## شمــــــــــوخ

انتبهوا ممنوع الحجاج من خارج السعودية يسيرون مع حملات داخل السعودية
كل دولة تسير مع حملاتها 
اولا هذي تعليمات من السعودية ثانيا مايجوز شرعا لانه فيها مخالفة لولي الامر

----------


## أم_سعيد

إن شاء الله واذا الله كتبلي السنه بحج على حملة 

الرايه

الحمله انا سايره وياهم العمره وخدماتهم ممتازة بس طبعاً الحج غير
الحمله ب 23 الف ونص 
صح ياخواتي حملات الامارات غاليه بس شونسوي
المهم الحج

ادعولي اله يسرلي اموري ان شاء الله

----------


## الكتكوته2

أنا ان شاء الله بسير الحج هالسنه على حملة التروية في رأس الخيمه ان شاء الله تكون زينه الله يسرلنا الحج أجمعين.

----------


## فرحة جفن

أنا إن شاء الله بحج هالسنة..ادعولي إن الله يسهل علينا.. 
وحجزنا على حملة التنعيم .. بياخذون على الشخص ٢٢ألف.. بس بغيت أعرف في أحد سمع عنها وعن خدماتها ولا لأ؟

----------


## KADDOURA

اخواتي الا مارتيات الله يجعل حجكن مبرور وذنبكن مغفوروادعولي بحجة إنشاءلله لقد تقدمت للقرعة ثلاث مرات ولم أوفق من عندها حل جزاكن الله وثبت اعمالك منذ ثلاث سنين وأنانفسي أ حج والله ييسر للجميع ويتقبل منا ومنكن صالح الأعمال

----------


## مالها وجود

للرفع

----------


## عاشقة s

لو سمحتو خواتي متى تبدأ حملات الحج بالذهاب للسعوديه بأي تاريخ

وكم يوم تاخذ اغلب حملات الحج

----------


## مراحب الحلوة

أنا إن شاء الله بسير أنا و ريلي و خواتي و إخواني على حملة الفجر 14800 درهم

----------


## نعنونه

أن شاء الله بنسير مع حملة الفجر 
يوم الخميس 29ذي القعدة.

----------


## #يتيمة الحب#

..ما شاء الله ..
...بارك الله فيكن...
....وارجو منه العزيز الحكيم ان يوفقكن....

----------


## شفايق

اختي (بنت ابوها2008) 
بارك الله فيج وجعله فميزان حسناتج وصدقة جارية ان شاالله
وايد نصايح حلوة ومفيدة ان شاالله وفعلا بعض الحملات المتعبة
تلهيج عن عبادتج من كثر ما فيها من فوضى
والله يحفظنا ويتقبل منا وما يلهينا الا بعبادتنا

----------


## شفايق

خواتي محد سمع أو جرب حملة الشارقة للحج والعمرة
اللي تعرف شي عن خدماتهم يا ريت تفيدنا

----------


## خيـآل

..ما شاء الله ..
...بارك الله فيكن...
....وارجو منه العزيز الحكيم ان يوفقكن....


 :Frown:  الله يرزقني يااارب خاطريـه وايد اسير مكه !! ابي اشوف الكعبه من كمن سنه ماسرت

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

الله يرزقج حبيبتي

----------


## أم مياسة

يزاكن الله خير

----------


## بنت الفلاني

استغفر الله

----------


## n_n_n_13

انا وايد مستانسه لاني بسير الحج مع اختي وزوجها والوالد فربي يسر امرنا وبعد اسبوع تقريبا بنسير بحمله الفجر وخذت من عندنا الواحد 25 الف غالي الله المستعان

----------


## بحر السعادة

انا مستانسة اني بسير الحج مع اخوي الله يسر له امره ويرزقه بنت الحلال إلا تستاهله

ما تتخيلون كل شوقي يزيد للسفر على الرغم من الخوف المعتريني في قلبي

----------


## pink 7

الله يوفق الجميع ...

----------


## أم خالد الحلو

نتلاقى على خير

----------


## زمن زايد

اللهم احفظنا في سفرنا وارحمنا وهون علينا يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## منى الأحمد

انا حجيت للعام مع حملة الكوثر اماراتيه ومن احسن مايكون والمستوى عالي 

ومعامله حلو وكل شي اوكيه 

كانت بـ17 ألف 

ونحن إلتحاق بـ12 ألف 

لاكن السنه .. حددوا لهم العدد فتوزعت التكلفه وسبب ارتفاع الاسعار 

إلى 22 ألف 

.. 


معظم الحملات جي اسعارها 

لان يتحدد العدد لكل دوله فتتوزع التكلفه على الحجاج 

وكل ماقل عدد الحجاج زادت التكلفه


:


:

----------


## luckygirl

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله
وحج مقبول للجميع مقدما يارب
والله يكتب لنا ان شاء الله

----------


## أم رشرش

أنا الحمد للة رايحة الحج هالسنة مع زوجي ..حملة الغصن في بوظبي أول مرة أروح الحج .
سعر الشخص 60 ألف و500 أنا وزوجي 121000 ألف..... بس مش vip لا العادي لان الحملة تاخذ الدرجة الاولى وvip والله يوفق الجميع انشاء الله.

----------


## ام ناني

انا بسير ان شاء الله ويا حملة الفجر (الحج السريع)

تاريخ 5 ذو الحجه الى 13 ذو الحجه

والله ييسر امورنا جميعا ويتقبل منا جميعا 

انا اول مره اسير الحج ومتخوفه ادعولي بالتيسير من الله

وحد جرب حملة الفجر ؟؟وشو سلبياتهم وايجابياتهم؟؟

----------


## غـــالـــيـــه

خواتي منو منكم سايره مع حملة موده اللي في بوظبي

----------


## حلا حلا

ادعولي انا راح احج هالسنه

----------


## خالتي قماشة

انا ان شاءالله بسير الحج هالسنة مع اخويه وحرمته..حملة السبيل ...حاد سامع عنها؟

حج تمتع وسفرتنا تاريخ 29 نوفمبر باذن الله

خلصتوا تجهيزاتكم للسفر يا حجيات قريبا ان شاءالله :Big Grin:

----------


## عذبه اللمي

:Rad: ان شاء الله بسير ويا اهلي ويا حمله الفجر ..وهاذي ثاني حجه لي الحمد الله ...الحمله وايد زينه وتعاملهم ..هنه وخدمتهمهناك ..وايد زينه ...وسعرهم علي الخدمه زين ..احسن من غيرهم ياخذ اكثر ..وتتعذب الناس وياهم هناك ..وانا بعد سمعت ان حج الالتحاق السنه منعوه..

----------


## دلوعة عيمان

الحمدالله على كل حال اذا الله راد نحن رايحين الحج هالسنة مع حملة طيبه الحج السريع منوه ويانا في الحمله بعد عشان نتعارف

----------


## إحســــاس

باااااااااااااااااركولي بسييييييير وياكم الحج هالسنه يارب ييسر امري وامر كل مسلم ومسلمه 

ويحقق اللي بالي وبال كل مسلم ومسلمه ويتقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الأعمال انه جواد كريم 

طبعاً انا سعوديه وبلتحق بحمله من عندنا عسى الله ييسر الأمور يارب

----------


## موزه عبيد

الله يوفق الجميع إن شاء الله و يتقبل منا جميعا

----------


## ::ملاك::

منو مسجل مع حملة المطروشي؟

----------


## بنت المزروعي

> صدق الحملات الاماراتيه وايد غاليه وانا الحمد لله حجيت مرتين واطري احج هاي السنه بعد .وارشح حمله سعوديه حجيت معاهم من جم سنه والسعر الفاخر 6000 درهم لكن الحمله روعه وسمها حمله الاسواف والي تبا رقمهم ع الخاص .والله ييسر للجميع ويتقبل منا ومنكن صالح الاعمال




اختي اليشمك بليز بغييييت رقم الحملة ..

----------


## UAE22

الله يوفق الجميع وحجا مقبول مقدماً ان شاء الله

----------


## الغزالة

نرووح و نرد بالسلامة و الله يتقبل حجنا ياااااارب 
بنات اسمعوا هالمحاضرة وااااااايد حلوووووووة 
( عرفات عبر و عبرات )
http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Lesson...&lesson_id=254

----------


## ناعمة

مشكورين خواتي على هذا الموضوع
أنا سايرة الحج هذي السنة مع حملة البحرين وأسعارهم وايد حلوة 13 ألف درهم بس..
ومجموعتنا تتكون من 20 شخص من الامارات وغيرنا من دول مجلس التعاون.. 
الله يسامح أصحاب الحملات داخل الدولة على هذا الغلا

----------


## businesswoman

بنات شوفوا قناة الرسالة كلها برامج عن الحج بتستفيدين بأذن الله.

----------


## شواقه دبي

انا ان شاءالله بسير السنه الحج مع حملة الكويتة 
والله ايسر اموري ووفق الجميع

----------


## marina rak

موفقه

----------


## جورجيت

انا ان شاء الله رايحة الحج ذا السنة بحملة الحرس الوطني .....

----------


## زاهيه

انا بسير الحج مع حملة مؤته "انا اشجع حملات بلادي الامارات " وطني انا انا وطني

----------


## malak_AD

> انا بسير الحج مع حملة مؤته "انا اشجع حملات بلادي الامارات " وطني انا انا وطني

----------


## ‎بنت شيـــوخ

انا برووح للحج 

ماااعرف ولاشي اللي اعرفه ان الحج ركن من اركان الاسلام

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

وانا بإذن الله رايحه الحج (( الحج السريع )) .. يوم الجمعه 5/12

والله يوفقني ويوفق الجميع ويتقبل منا الطاعه

اللهم آمين

----------


## شمعة المنتدى

مسااء الخير ،،

أنا رايحه الحج إن شاء الله بيوم الأثنين 1\12

وعسى الله يسهلها علينا ويوفقنا للي فيه خير

----------


## ام نوره وسيف

انا سيرتي للحج بتكون ان شاء الله يوم الخميس بتاريخ 4-12

اول مرة ازور البيت الحرام

----------


## بنت الصحراء

للرفع

----------


## بنت هواشم

بنات رجاء اي وحده منكم سايره الحج تدعيلي بس اله يستجيب دعاء ويحسن خاتمتي يا رب ويدخلني الجنه برحمته ويغفر لي ارجوكم واحصل وظيفة ويرزقني بريل يفرح قلبي ويكون صالح بليز بنات

----------

